# 2020, Waiting on Lambs!



## secuono

Breeding season starts October 1st!
So, its time for a new thread! 


Some new things this year!

☆Firstly, there are *six *breeding rams/groups this round!


☆Secondly, we have spots!
 

☆Thirdly, some sheep will be *triple* registered!


☆Fourthly, there are _less_ ewes & _less_ possible NABSSAR registerable lambs to be born.



Expecting roughly 30 Babydoll Southdown lambs & about 4-6 mutt lambs!



_Now, onto the groups & their info!_


*Billy- *NABSSAR, OEBSR. Codon RR. Black.
_Eloise- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon RR. Black. Singles.
_Sugar- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon QR. White. Twins.
_Bayley- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon RR. White. Twins.
_Evangeline- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Codon RR. Lamb, will either not breed or have a single. White.
_Kibito- _Corriedale. Mutt lambs.

*Sebastian. *NABSSAR & OEBSR. Codon RR. White.
_Ewenique- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon RR. White. Twins.
_Addie- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon RR. Black. Twins.
_Piccolo- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon RR. White. Singles.
_Willow- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Codon RR. Lamb, will either not breed or have a single. White.

*Michaelis. *NABSSAR & OEBSR. Codon RR. Black.
_Latte- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring codon will need testing. Black. Singles.
_Periwinkle- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon RR. Black. Twins.
_Juliana- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon RR. Black. Singles.
_Saola- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Codon RR. Lamb, will either not breed or have a single. Black.

*Krillin. *NABSSAR & OEBSR. Codon RR.
Any spotted lambs by him will not be able to be NABSSAR registered. Black w/head spot.
_Yamcha- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring codon will need testing. Black w/head spot. Singles.
_Vanilla- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon RR. White, has birthed a head spot. Twins.
_Hirola- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Codon QR. Lamb, will either not breed or have a single. White.
_Majin- _BFL/Cheviot/Babydoll mutt. Mutt lambs.

*Oreo. *OEBSR & BSSBA. Codon QR. Spotted.
_Lucia- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring codon will need testing. Black, possible spotted carrier. Singles.
_Patchie- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon QR. White, has birthed a head spot. Twins.
_Lucy- _OEBSR & BSSBA. Codon QQ. Spotted. Twins.
_Icarus- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon QR. Black w/head spot.

*Apostle. *OEBSR & BSSBA. Codon QQ. Spotted.
_Shelly- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon QQ or QR. White, has birthed a head spot. Singles.
_Fossa- _OEBSR & NABSSAR. Offspring will be codon QR. Lamb, will either not breed or have a single. Black.
_Tatiana- _BFL/Cheviot mutt. Twins. Mutt lambs.


----------



## secuono

Updated the website.
https://forever-farms.weebly.com/


----------



## secuono

Adding the new girl to the thread, Bayley-


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Bayley is a good looking sheep!  Congrats!


----------



## Baymule

I have a Ewenique too. The ewes that you say will either not breed or have a single, why won't they breed? Or is that a dumb question.


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> I have a Ewenique too. The ewes that you say will either not breed or have a single, why won't they breed? Or is that a dumb question.



They're lambs, born this year. Sometimes they breed, other times they're still too immature. First timers usually have singles.
Have no safe space to separate them into, like I did last year, so they'll be with rams like I used to do.


----------



## secuono

Michaelis 


 
Apostle 


 
Oreo


 
Alpacas, wether, ramlings


 
Krillin




Billy


 
Sebastian


----------



## secuono

Got the hay feeders up and filled. Checked on the groups and they all seem to be behaving...so far...lol


----------



## secuono

Billy is officially part of OEBSR now! 
Chocolate is, too, but sold to NY. Waiting on the others still.


----------



## secuono

Facebook told me that last year, the ewes were back all together a few days ago.
Funny, because I was wondering if I should move them sooner or wait for December 1st.
This weekend, I'll move them all back. 


As for possible lambs, I don't expect any from the 4 Cali ewelings nor Marshmallow. 
Don't think Kibito took, she was constantly running from the ram while in heat. =/


----------



## secuono

Edited

Disbanded the breeding groups today.





Kibito & Majin got new coats, but I failed to mention that they weren't Babydolls to the seamstress. 
Gotta measure their girths & send it to her.








I need to build stormproof salt stations next year. They all went straight to the minerals...




5 of the 6 studs






So, I'll update again once they have proper coats and then in spring.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Great looking sheep!


----------



## secuono

I'm going to try & keep all ewelings by Billy. May sell him this spring or wait until next spring, will depend upon how many half related ewelings are born. 

Same with Sebastian and Michaelis. Need to keep ewelings to sell the two rams this spring or next. Need to look over my records again. 

Krillin will be kept one or two more season to be crossed to the other spotted/head spot/carrier ewes. He's the project ram to see if his head spotting has anything to do with true spotting or not. But he's also a Kris baby, so he's a very good looking ram with great, dense wool. 

Debating selling Apostle, he's just not what's worth breeding for me. Only one ewe was with him who could potentially give spots. Time will tell what happens. If it's an ewe and has good conformation, I'll keep her, any rams will be wethers or dinner. If a spotted ram is born, if it has perfect conformation, I'll keep him. 

Oreo's registered name is Chip. "Oreo" is penciled in above, lol, I missed that. So, I'll be updating my posts & website to reflect his registered name. 
He'll be kept for at least 2yrs, possibly longer, depends upon how many spotted are born. Hoping other spots are born by the other rams so that I can cross them for diversity. 

I must make more paddocks before spring. I think it was two that could be made right by the barn. 
I need to redo the horse track system somewhat when I make the paddocks. 

Should I move the ewes all out to the big field? Coyotes have come by this year...IDK if they'll try to snag one of the ewe lambs I have...Dog is out there, but still...

Or should I make the paddocks and put the ewes in there only?

I can't leave them out in the big field once they start lambing...

I could wait a couple of weeks & then move all the rams out there, too. Leaving the 7 paddocks bare through spring to recover & grow in grass. The two new paddocks must be made before spring, because then I could move the heavily bred ewes close to the barn into those paddocks & not worry as much about coyotes. Then further move moms & babies to the backyard. 

Next biggest problem is...Will the rams all fight for the ewes or will they play nice?

If I wait until December 13th to move the rams back out, then there won't be any overlap of lambing with the groups if any do happen to get bred then. And those very late lambs will be pet or dinner only. 

Ugh, sheep farming is so stressful!


----------



## secuono

Moved the ramlings back in with the rams, then shooed the ewes out.


----------



## secuono




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Really like the close ups!


----------



## Baymule

I always enjoy the pictures you post of your sheep. Can't wait to see the lambs!


----------



## secuono

Kibito got a 2nd new coat, everyone was curious about the giant green sheep turned white.


----------



## secuono

I was being watched this morning...
Can you see her?



No? Let me zoom in a bit & a clue. She's separated from the others. How about now?



Still can't spot her?! Okay, last zoom!



Haha, it's Kibito!
She watched me feed the ponies in the rain.


----------



## secuono

I'll be meeting a pair of Australians tomorrow! They're visiting a few Babydoll farms to see, feel & learn more about the breed and what to change & aim for in their version over in Australia. 

So nervous. 
Tidied up the place today. Then realized that I'll have to round them up before they get here, otherwise, they won't see them! Hah. Over the hill or way out there, avoiding 3 people approaching. Into the backyard they shall go! 
Seeing dots, when you've crossed the planet, is disappointing!


----------



## Baymule

Wow! That's exciting!


----------



## secuono

I forgot to take pictures...
Confirmed that their wool is much different than ours, visually, I could tell that.
They cannot import from anywhere, so they are breeding "backwards" from their Southdown to get to Babydolls. To get black, they are mixing with other breeds.
Oh, and I found out that their Southdown has been bred to have a nude udder!!
I was super jealous about that!


----------



## secuono

In order of nose rubs-
Billy, Sebastian, back to Billy, then Oreo, Patchie(ewe), Oreo, Billy, Sebastian, Krillin.
Kneeled down & Sebastian comes up, then mutt ramling & then Oreo & last Sebastian again.


----------



## secuono

Now I can haul any age & up to at least 6 fat adults!
Why?
This is why!-




Please don't call me...
Unless you want to buy Cottonballs!
Then, for the love of all things, leave a detailed voicemail or a voicemail in general!
You know how many people don't leave a message & expect me to just answer at the ring or call back? No. Or leave a message that is super vague & I have no idea what they're calling about? Goodness...
Just text or email. Lol


----------



## secuono

Since I'll be erecting a separate horse shelter & eventually a separate hay barn as well, the planned barn lean-to maternity ward is being scrapped!

1st pic, current fence. Blue shows where it'll be trimmed down & grey where gates will be moved to.




2nd pic, original plan. Red curve with blue shows where the fence currently is with gates & the yellow is where the lean-to was gonna go.




This is a project I'll be able to knock out in an hour or so this week.


----------



## secuono

Been seeing lots of breeding & interest of the ewelings. So, we may have May lambs.

I just realized that I haven't selected a name theme for this year yet. 

Pokemon?
First generation, the good ol' originals.
Maybe, idk what else I was considering...

Let's assume, for now, that Pokemon are the ones to choose from.
The numbers are their poki number.
I chose ones that would make good sheep names. There's tons to pick from...I need to narrow this list down, as 72 is excessive...
Will be trimming down this list.

Okay, down to a manageable 54!





*1. Bulbasaur*






*4. Charmander*





*6. Charizard*





*7. Squirtle*






*10. Caterpie*



*13. Weedle*





*14. Kakuna*



*24. Arbok*





*25. Pikachu*





*26. Raichu*



*29. Nidoran *



*35. Clefairy*






*37. Vulpix*



*40. Wigglytuff*


----------



## secuono

*43. Oddish*



*50. Diglett*



*54. Psyduck*



*58. Growlithe*



*60. Poliwag*






*63. Abra*



*69. Bellsprout*



*74. Geodude*



*77. Ponyta*





*78. Rapidash*



*81. Magnemite*



*87. Dewgong*



*90. Shellder*





*92. Gastly*


----------



## secuono

*93. Haunter*



*98. Krabby*





*100. Voltorb*



*104. Cubone*



*113. Chansey*



*117. Seadra*





*118. Goldeen*





*120. Staryu*





*121. Starmie*





*123. Scyther*





*126. Magmar*



*129. Magikarp*





*130. Gyarados*





*131. Lapras*


----------



## secuono

*132. Ditto*





*133. Eevee*





*134. Vaporeon*





*135. Jolteon*





*136. Flareon*





*137. Porygon*





*138. Omanyte*






*143. Snorlax*





*144. Articuno*





*146. Moltres*





*147. Dratini*



*150. Mewtwo*


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Nice looking truck!  Congrats!


----------



## secuono

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Nice looking truck!  Congrats!



Thanks!
It's a van, though.


----------



## Mini Horses

van -- which they call a truck    

Used to freak me out when I said I had a Jeep.....what model is that truck?


----------



## secuono

Mini Horses said:


> van -- which they call a truck
> 
> Used to freak me out when I said I had a Jeep.....what model is that truck?



I use the word "car" instead of "vehicle" when speaking out loud about any vehicle. But switch to its actual name when specifying. 
Never heard anyone call something a truck w/o it being an actual truck.   Gotta be a regional thing?


----------



## secuono

Clouds in rows.




33 sheep! 
Three are the ramlings from 2019.


----------



## secuono

Three OEBSR CoRs came in today!
One owner transfer for Apostle, two reentry into the registry for Saola & Juliana!


----------



## secuono

Everyone looks rough this winter.   

The dinner ramlings-








Reg rams-


----------



## secuono

The ewes-
A couple double pics because they're poor quality.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

And lastly, the oddball ewes-


----------



## secuono

Some comparison headshots, since I noticed a lot of bald/very open faced sheep...
😅















I hate it!


----------



## thistlebloom

Are open faces on Babydolls a fault?


----------



## secuono

thistlebloom said:


> Are open faces on Babydolls a fault?



No, just personally not something that I like.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

Interesting. I read that wool face cover is 56% heritable. So you should be able to breed them to a heavy woolly face ram and get lambs with woolier faces.


----------



## secuono

ohiogoatgirl said:


> Interesting. I read that wool face cover is 56% heritable. So you should be able to breed them to a heavy woolly face ram and get lambs with woolier faces.



Here's 3 of them with parents-
Hmm...









I need to do this with as many as possible, been meaning to do it for a couple years.


----------



## secuono

Several backsides are changing! These two are round!
Can't wait to see what we get this year!


----------



## secuono

Comparison pics again.


----------



## secuono

I remembered that the breeder sent baby pics, so here's heads of the Cali girls.


----------



## secuono

Bayley is a duck egg with legs!







Yet another coat for Kibito, should last till shearing and then for her to grow into it. I think I need some special safety pins for it for after shearing. 



Piccolo


----------



## Baymule

I have a Lucy and Ewenique too!


----------



## secuono

Sheep got a winter shelter.





Still need to finish the other long side & eventually close the back & gables.


----------



## secuono

Just needs rear and gables


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Several ewes look close.
I need to start clearing out the barn & setting up jugs & communal area with feed & water. 
I want to keep them off the paddocks as long as possible. 
Everyone is still out on winter field. Planning on leaving the rams & alpacas on it full time, except for shearing day & breeding season. That gives the ewes all 8 paddocks to rotate through every 7 days. That'll drastically reduce parasite loads & hopefully up growth a bit, too. 
I also need to move the horse water trough onto the easement that their shelter is on so that the sheep can use the area in front of the barn. Probably make that the maternity ward...
Nice out today, hopefully, I can get everything done...


----------



## secuono

They are so horribly rough on plastic...My red hook over water bins are now just for grain...Will need to use regular buckets and clip them to the walls for water.

Cleared out & waste hay spread out as bedding. It's the hay that falls from the stacked bales.
Minerals & baking soda corner setup. 



Would be nice to have that floor space the hay is using up, but maybe next year...



Three jugs ready for moms n lambs.


----------



## secuono

Some more planning today.
Paddocks 9, 10 & 11 make roughly 1.5 acres.
Paddock 10 & 11 are in sucky areas that are a pain to mow or isn't made into hay much.
Paddock 12 might just stay an open area, hay will come in from the thin grey lines through this area.
Pink is 100x60ft arena for my ponies.
Blue line is horse track.
Red is hay barn.
White are shelters for ponies and in paddock 8 is for sheep/pacas.
Green will be temporary hotwire track for ponies.
Paddock 9 will probably have the shelter moved into it from paddock 8, so 8 will rest all winter.
I'm thinking paddocks 10 & 11 should be winter grazing before they're released into the big area later on or put the ponies in there first for winter before later in the big area. And 9, 10 & 11 maybe also used during breeding season & for rams/pacas when hay is being made.
Or rather....Leave paddocks 10 & 11 empty all winter & move expecting moms there? Idk...


----------



## secuono

Saola is first in the lambing yard!
Wasn't expecting her to be bred, let alone one of the first, being a lamb and all!
Noticed discharge and caught her to feel for an udder, she has one. Its larger and firmer than I've seen other first timers have, so I had to put her in the pen! Can't have a first timer lamb out on 18 acres!!
Moved Hirola in with her for company. Thought about moving Patchie or Tatiana in, but they eat so much more than lambs do.

Added a bin for grass hay and a bin of chopped alfalfa/timothy mixed hay.

Now to impatiently wait for the first lamb of the year!


----------



## secuono

Totally jumped the gun on Saola, but still, better safe than sorry.


----------



## secuono

Lambing season has finally started at Forever Farms!!

Sugar had a ramling!
Sire is Billy.
She had him about 600ft out, but she followed him very nicely all the way to the barn.


----------



## animalmom

Oh what a cutie!  I love the wooly knee socks on the baby.


----------



## secuono

Icarus had a ramling!
Sire is Oreo. Codon needs testing, registerable with OEBSR. 

Icarus had a bold white patch on the top of her head as a lamb & her ramling also has one! Sire is also spotted! Tail got stepped on, so can't tell if there's any white on it. 









I wish he was a she, so that I could keep it. Ah, darn...


----------



## secuono

Ewenique had an eweling!
Sire is Sebastian. Codon RR, registerable with NABSSAR & OEBSR.


----------



## secuono

First day of March starts off sadly. 😭
Shelly has a thing for lambing on open hills. She didn't look close at all. She had her lamb before dawn way out on the top of the mountain, while we're having high winds.
Needless to say, he didn't make it. Worse yet, he was a beautiful spotted boy. 😰

All the ewes are now locked up by the house and they are pissed! Many arguing with each other. 🤦🏽‍♀️

Both sides had the marbling.


Also, that makes 4 rams to one ewe and all have been singles. Off to a crappy start.


----------



## secuono

So, any good news??

Sugar and her ramling were released into the barn for the next few days. 




The other pairs will come out tomorrow.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh my goodness, I’m sooo sorry that happened!!  He was a looker too!!  Sometimes nature is just soooo cruel!  I’m very glad the rest are penned up, even though they are not.


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh my goodness, I’m sooo sorry that happened!!  He was a looker too!!  Sometimes nature is just soooo cruel!  I’m very glad the rest are penned up, even though they are not.



Well, at least now I can look out any rear window all day & night and easily tell if something's happening. 

Nature is a donkey's backside!

Put Apostle, ram, in with the ewes. He's a small guy and all the other rams pick on him, even last year's ramlings.


----------



## secuono

Idk how she thought this was a good spot...



Ewenique was smart and used the new shelter.
Icarus was smart and used the dip between the side of the horse trailer and a steep hill.
Sugar was smart and used a large, deep dip in the field.
But no, Shelly has an obsession with broad, open hills...


----------



## secuono

Oh, look, another smart mom!




But, she had rams...
We're at 5 rams & one ewe. 😭
Both spotted.
We're at 2 white & 4 spotted.

I dried them & left them in the shed until the mom brought them out, then into the jug!

Patchie had 2 spotted ramlings. Sire is Oreo and codon needs testing. 












Has anyone seen my banders??
I have two because I misplaced one once. But now, I've misplaced both. 🤦🏽‍♀️

No tags yet, as its obvious who is who so far.


----------



## secuono

Let the other pairs out!


----------



## secuono

No names yet.
Eweling



Ramling



Ramling


----------



## secuono

Looks like I'll be feeding the chopped alfalfa & timothy hay mix during breeding season & feeding oats to ewes a few weeks beforehand. Way too manybramlings, need to try again to get more ewelings.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Oh, look, another smart mom!
> View attachment 70353
> 
> But, she had rams...
> We're at 5 rams & one ewe. 😭
> Both spotted.
> We're at 2 white & 4 spotted.
> 
> I dried them & left them in the shed until the mom brought them out, then into the jug!
> 
> Patchie had 2 spotted ramlings. Sire is Oreo and codon needs testing.
> View attachment 70354View attachment 70355View attachment 70356View attachment 70357View attachment 70358
> 
> Has anyone seen my banders??
> I have two because I misplaced one once. But now, I've misplaced both. 🤦🏽‍♀️
> 
> No tags yet, as its obvious who is who so far.


They are precious!!  What do you mean by ‘into the jug’?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Looks like I'll be feeding the chopped alfalfa & timothy hay mix during breeding season & feeding oats to ewes a few weeks beforehand. Way too manybramlings, need to try again to get more ewelings.


So, what you feed them can make a difference?  How?  Can it with goats too?


----------



## secuono

Vanilla was wandering around early, guessed she would be next to lamb & I was right!

Sire is Krillin(headspot). Codon RR, NABSSAR & OEBSR registerable. 
Both are, again, ramlings.


----------



## secuono

Horribly windy again.


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> They are precious!!  What do you mean by ‘into the jug’?



Jugs are small individual pens for moms to birth in &/or bond in w/o other moms stealing or injuring them.


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, what you feed them can make a difference?  How?  Can it with goats too?



Up to 15% increase of females when fed more omega-6 than omega-3.
No idea if it works for goats. 

Feeding grain for 6wks is expensive, so I haven't done it in a few years. But all these ramlings being born is terrible, kinda forcing me to try grain again.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Up to 15% increase of females when fed more omega-6 than omega-3.
> No idea if it works for goats.
> 
> Feeding grain for 6wks is expensive, so I haven't done it in a few years. But all these ramlings being born is terrible, kinda forcing me to try grain again.


That’s verrry interesting!!  I hate to ask...but ..the ramblings...are they sold...to (slaughter)?  I know, tough question.  Sorry.  I’m trying to learn.


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> That’s verrry interesting!!  I hate to ask...but ..the ramblings...are they sold...to (slaughter)?  I know, tough question.  Sorry.  I’m trying to learn.



From what I've heard from others in the area, it's not worth it to put them through a meat auction. Finding people who want them for dinner is also difficult. The ethnic market wants tails, no tags, no vaccines, no castration & big lambs, so I don't bother with that hassle.

The 3 from last year will be in my freezer late this autumn. They'll be the first to be dinner, as they've always sold out before. They're still technically available, but no serious buyers, just wishy washy tire kickers.
Any from this year, that don't sell, will be in the freezer next autumn.


----------



## secuono

Waiting on Periwinkle to lamb.


----------



## secuono

Periwinkle had triplet ewelings!!
Sire is Michaelis, codon RR, NABSSAR and OEBSR registerable. 
Keeping one!
Smallest was born first, then the medium one and last the big girl.


----------



## secuono

I hope, whichever I keep, ends up throwing triplets, too!
Gonna put her with a spotted ram this fall.


----------



## secuono

This guy loves napping here



All except Apostle 



Each headspot from both moms got a bottle last night & a little this morning. One was scrunched up in utero, so he had trouble lifting his head, but is doing great now. The other was just a bit slow, bottle gave him energy to keep trying to nurse. 





I put alfalfa in there, they freaked over it. Lol



Bayley stuffed with alfalfa


----------



## secuono

Chopped alfalfa/timothy hay is crack to them....





Going to mix it with their pellets instead. Lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## thistlebloom

That was fun! I love the tails when they nurse, sweet things.


----------



## secuono

Do I band his tail or not?!?    Its so cute!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

All are tail banded, except for spotted & the triplets. All are ear tagged, except the triplets. Gotta let the older pairs out into barn to explore.


----------



## secuono

🤔🤦🏽‍♀️ Vanilla is too rough on lambs that aren't hers, so she had to be locked back up.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> From what I've heard from others in the area, it's not worth it to put them through a meat auction. Finding people who want them for dinner is also difficult. The ethnic market wants tails, no tags, no vaccines, no castration & big lambs, so I don't bother with that hassle.
> 
> The 3 from last year will be in my freezer late this autumn. They'll be the first to be dinner, as they've always sold out before. They're still technically available, but no serious buyers, just wishy washy tire kickers.
> Any from this year, that don't sell, will be in the freezer next autumn.


Our uncles farm is dairy...he just shoots the boys...too much trouble to raise them, too much trouble to take to auction and make no money.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Periwinkle had triplet ewelings!!
> Sire is Michaelis, codon RR, NABSSAR and OEBSR registerable.
> Keeping one!
> Smallest was born first, then the medium one and last the big girl.
> View attachment 70396


Why only keep one if you wanted ewelings soo bad?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Do I band his tail or not?!?    Its so cute!


I read about why you band them..but, I think they are really cute!!  Tough call!!  My kids wag their tails when they nurse too...love it!!


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Why only keep one if you wanted ewelings soo bad?



Because I want unrelated ewelings. 
I might also keep Ewenique's lamb.

Next year, I'm hoping to retire Billy. He's such a ham, I don't want to sell him. And also sell Sebastian & Michaelis. So, I'll be trying to keep many ewelings from those three this year & next. Idk if I'll be bringing in a new ram or if I'll keep any of mine from 2021 as a replacement. 🤔
Need to play with my color coded, fancypants notecards!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Because I want unrelated ewelings.
> I might also keep Ewenique's lamb.
> 
> Next year, I'm hoping to retire Billy. He's such a ham, I don't want to sell him. And also sell Sebastian & Michaelis. So, I'll be trying to keep many ewelings from those three this year & next. Idk if I'll be bringing in a new ram or if I'll keep any of mine from 2021 as a replacement. 🤔
> Need to play with my color coded, fancypants notecards!


How many sheep and rams do you have?  All the same breed?


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> How many sheep and rams do you have?  All the same breed?



Babydoll Southdown-
6 breeding, dual registered rams.
21 dual registered ewes.
3 yearling rams growing out for freezer.

Other breeds-
I only keep ewes of other breeds, so there's zero chance of whoopsy mutts.
Corriedale
BFL×Cheviot
BFL/Cheviot × Babydoll


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I read about why you band them..but, I think they are really cute!!  Tough call!!  My kids wag their tails when they nurse too...love it!!



It would be nice to never have to band. But at least they are over it in 5min or so. 

I haven't banded the spotted ram yet, debating banding him real long, enough to show a wee bit of white on the end.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Babydoll Southdown-
> 6 breeding, dual registered rams.
> 21 dual registered ewes.
> 3 yearling rams growing out for freezer.
> 
> Other breeds-
> I only keep ewes of other breeds, so there's zero chance of whoopsy mutts.
> Corriedale
> BFL×Cheviot
> BFL/Cheviot × Babydoll


Around here sheep and rams go for very high price at auction...can’t even say what they go for private sale.  We are not even thinking of it this year, with all the mini pigs were now breeding...but, we may try sheep down the road.  If we do, I’ll surely be picking your brain!!


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Our uncles farm is dairy...he just shoots the boys...too much trouble to raise them, too much trouble to take to auction and make no money.



Didn't see this comment till now.

Too much hassle to butcher? What about dog food, if he has any?
I've seen a few sell the dairy boys at a couple days old for $0 to $25. But if there isn't a waiting demand for them, I can see it being a hassle.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Didn't see this comment till now.
> 
> Too much hassle to butcher? What about dog food, if he has any?
> I've seen a few sell the dairy boys at a couple days old for $0 to $25. But if there isn't a waiting demand for them, I can see it being a hassle.


I know...we don’t agree with it, or understand it, or any of it.  I’m sure there are a lot of people who would be very happy to raise a cow to butcher for themselves...dairy or not?  But, we don’t get involved...we listen for advice..take what is good, leave what we don’t like.  PS, my hubby hated working on the farm as a kid...his mom was raised on a farm.  So, now, us having a farm...sooo funny!!  But, I suppose it’s different when you are doing it with the person you love...not because you’re made to do it.


----------



## secuono

The Cheviot(used to have a registered Cheviot, RIP) & BFL×Cheviot cross ewes were originally for butcher lambs only. But the BFL×Cheviot cross's offspring ended up with beautiful fiber! Lol. Now I have that cross and her lambs are just for butcher, unless they also have good fiber...

I don't need extra ewes just for dinner lambs anymore, since I'm starting to end up with unsold ramlings that can fill that need. So, I might not breed those two again. 

Then, I got the Corriedale for the fiber, but also for one cross fiber lamb & rest as selling fiber lambs, if the cross I keep turns out nice. If not, I'll probably not breed her again and only keep for fiber, too.


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I know...we don’t agree with it, or understand it, or any of it.  I’m sure there are a lot of people who would be very happy to raise a cow to butcher for themselves...dairy or not?  But, we don’t get involved...we listen for advice..take what is good, leave what we don’t like.  PS, my hubby hated working on the farm as a kid...his mom was raised on a farm.  So, now, us having a farm...sooo funny!!  But, I suppose it’s different when you are doing it with the person you love...not because you’re made to do it.



I was raised in suburbia. I kinda just accidentally fell into it & couldn't stop myself. 😅
Grandmother raised nutria & chickens long ago in Poland. Aunt had an orchard & raised huge, black, woolly sheep. Also in Poland. What breed & what purpose? I haven't a clue! She shouldn't of been raising livestock, not treated right. But most animals aren't high priority over there.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> I was raised in suburbia. I kinda just accidentally fell into it & couldn't stop myself. 😅
> Grandmother raised nutria & chickens long ago in Poland. Aunt had an orchard & raised huge, black, woolly sheep. Also in Poland. What breed & what purpose? I haven't a clue! She shouldn't of been raising livestock, not treated right. But most animals aren't high priority over there.


That’s a shame.  I was raised in the wealthy suburbs...I mean, my sister is a fancy pants!!  When she comes here, I warn her every time!!  But she still shows up all fancy!!  Two weeks ago she wore high heeled boots to go out to the barn!!  Are you kidding me??  The kids jumped on her...I warned her!!  At least my brother is more down to earth!!


----------



## secuono

Someone please tell me where my brain cells have gone!?

I sent samples for 4 lambs....Only to triple check records & find out that I already know what they all are!!!

 

I just emailed the company & will call tomorrow as well. I hope they can ignore the samples & not charge me for them...


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> That’s a shame.  I was raised in the wealthy suburbs...I mean, my sister is a fancy pants!!  When she comes here, I warn her every time!!  But she still shows up all fancy!!  Two weeks ago she wore high heeled boots to go out to the barn!!  Are you kidding me??  The kids jumped on her...I warned her!!  At least my brother is more down to earth!!



🤣
My sister is the same!
But we grew up borderline poor.
She always wears such nice clothes, and every time, the dogs jump & drool on her, she steps in mud or poop and then cries in the car. *sigh* I always warn her, I don't get it. Lol


My gma should sell Escargots now. Her place is magically covered in huge snails! I couldn't walk w/o crushing some.  It was odd. Lol


----------



## secuono

Let everyone out except the triplets, they got a wider jug instead.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Heard several coyotes last night.
Moved the LGD into the baby yard.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## thistlebloom

Your lambs are all so dang cute! But I confess the black ones are my favorites. The pictures of the cat by the ewe really shows how small your sheep are. What's the average weight for your Babydolls?


----------



## secuono

Brought a bottle to feed the tiny triple, she still refuses, but did have a moment of "food!!!", but it didn't last long.

The super wrinkly triple loves the bottle. She's big enough, but she's a hog and doesn't need it at all. I came over to say hello in the AM and she is still calling to me(so soon!) and wanted a bottle! Lol. She's becoming my favorite!


----------



## secuono

thistlebloom said:


> Your lambs are all so dang cute! But I confess the black ones are my favorites. The pictures of the cat by the ewe really shows how small your sheep are. What's the average weight for your Babydolls?



80-160 or so pounds.
Many are obese.
 Heights vary from 17" to 24".


----------



## secuono

Lucy seems to be getting ready to lamb, smells like afterbirth...
Moved into barn & I'm watching her. She's obese, so I'm concerned. 
Still eating, pushes while standing, that's odd, or maybe the squatting isn't that weird. Not sure, haven't seen it before and she's a new to me sheep. =/


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Let everyone out except the triplets, they got a wider jug instead.
> View attachment 70478View attachment 70479View attachment 70480View attachment 70481View attachment 70482View attachment 70483View attachment 70484View attachment 70485View attachment 70486View attachment 70487


They all look so nice and happy, esp the second little guy...looks like he has a full pot!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> View attachment 70548


How’d you make it do that??  Cool!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Lucy seems to be getting ready to lamb, smells like afterbirth...
> Moved into barn & I'm watching her. She's obese, so I'm concerned.
> Still eating, pushes while standing, that's odd, or maybe the squatting isn't that weird. Not sure, haven't seen it before and she's a new to me sheep. =/
> View attachment 70582


Good luck!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> 80-160 or so pounds.
> Many are obese.
> Heights vary from 17" to 24".


Obese, or just because they were lambing?  Do you have a scale like with goats that you have to monitor their body size...you know, with the ribs, etc?  Or too hard to see with the fleece?


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Obese, or just because they were lambing?  Do you have a scale like with goats that you have to monitor their body size...you know, with the ribs, etc?  Or too hard to see with the fleece?



September 19th, I brought her home. Obese then.
She's actually lost weight...so that's good, I was comparing without taking wool growth into consideration. 🤦🏽‍♀️ whoops









I do have a livestock scale, made from the diy kit. So its heavy/cumbersome & can't be perfectly calibrated. 🙄


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> How’d you make it do that??  Cool!!


----------



## secuono

Lucy had a big ramling at 10pm!
Sire is Oreo. Codon needs testing.
I couldn't feel a twin, but will check in on them later anyway.
Husband thinks I should keep him. 🤔


----------



## thistlebloom

He's colorful!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Cute little fellow, looks like a keeper


----------



## secuono

Addie is in the process of lambing!


----------



## secuono

Chilled twins from Latte. I hate the wind so much!


----------



## secuono

Addie might need help, put her in the barn while I start warming the twins up.


Tatiana had twin girls!
Like always, they are extremely tough, up, fed, dry & running with mom.
Both have white, second has the most, some on its body, too.


----------



## secuono

Warmed & up!
"O" is nursing. "P" isn't yet.
Both boys.


----------



## secuono

Addie needed her second twin pulled, had a leg back.
One eweling, one ramling.


----------



## secuono

Tatiana and her girls are outside, they won't need to be jugged.


----------



## secuono

Banded the triplets' & cow ramling's tails, after the pics.


----------



## secuono

Latte's lambs back with her. Still have to get them to nurse from her, though.


----------



## secuono

Periwinkle & triplets out in barn.







Addie's twins napping.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow, you really have a crop of black lambs!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Lucy had a big ramling at 10pm!
> Sire is Oreo. Codon needs testing.
> I couldn't feel a twin, but will check in on them later anyway.
> Husband thinks I should keep him. 🤔
> View attachment 70593View attachment 70594View attachment 70595View attachment 70596View attachment 70597View attachment 70598View attachment 70599View attachment 70600View attachment 70601


Oh I agree...look at his coloring!!  He’ll throw beautiful lambs!  He just needs a name!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

secuono said:


> Latte's lambs back with her. Still have to get them to nurse from her, though.
> View attachment 70614View attachment 70613


Can you put her in a stancion?


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Evenings are for playing! And stressing out your momma, if you're Patchie's twins. 😅





The chilled twins, the little cow, the tough cookies & ending with the triplets.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

You don’t have to say so if you don’t want...but I’m just curious...how much does a nice dwelling go for?  $250?


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Can you put her in a stancion?



Mom isn't the problem.


----------



## secuono

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You don’t have to say so if you don’t want...but I’m just curious...how much does a nice dwelling go for?  $250?



Well, dwellings come in so many different styles, square footages, fixings and then location plays a role....


Oh, you meant doeling?

Well, they're not goats, so, can't help you there. 


Ohhh, no, you meant eweling??
Well heck, why didn't you say so?!

forever-farms.weebly.com


----------



## secuono

Saola lambed, but didn't bother to lick its face, so it suffocated. 
Well, it was a boy, of course. Doesn't seem like she had any maternal instincts either. 
I hate when they lick everything except the face first.


Petted the triplets. They're so sweet.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry about the lost ramling. Is this her first lambing?


----------



## secuono

thistlebloom said:


> Sorry about the lost ramling. Is this her first lambing?



Yes.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Let Lucy out!
The triplets invaded! 😅






And the wrinkled one has decided to try nursing off Lucy any chance she gets! The little cow is confused, Lucy is a bit annoyed by it, but the baby is determined! Lol
















She's refusing the bottle, so hoping Lucy allows it.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Spamming y'all with videos. 😈


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Tatiana's girls. The minimal white seems a touch friendlier, hoping to win over the white headed one, as I want to keep her!


----------



## thistlebloom

Awww, that was so fun! They are bouncy little creatures. I love that you sit out in the barn with them.
 Your "little cow" ramling is my new favorite, lol.


----------



## secuono

Let the triplets & cow baby out into barnyard.
Then let Latte & Addie groups out into barn.
Washing & drying a boatload of pet towels!


----------



## secuono

12 ewes have lambed, 12 ewes are left to go! 4 of them I don't expect lambs from. 

Adult ewes- Eloise, Bayley, Piccolo, Juliana, Yamcha, Lucia.
Yearling ewes- Fossa, Hirola, Evangeline, Willow.
Oddball ewes- Kibito, Majin.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I love cow he so cute.


----------



## secuono

Latte & Addie twins in barn.


----------



## secuono

And everyone else zooming around outside.


----------



## secuono

Majin lambing.
Still wild...Had to rush in to remove sack from face, mom was just laying there...
Ugh, I was just about to go to bed! Lamb would of suffocated if I had. 😱








She's not going to be fun to wrangle into the barn....


----------



## secuono

Majin had an eweling, strong & fed. Sire is Krillin.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Such a thick boy.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

All 18 are tagged n banded. Addie & Latte were let out. Majin will be let out into barn tomorrow.
11 left!



She looks more like a Babydoll than Cheviot/BFL! Even smaller like them, too. A crisp white, but I can still see the other breeds in her. I wonder if her wool will be nice or if she'll move on to another farm.







He was out cold, haha







Triplets meeting some rams.



The 4 tagged and about to be let out.


----------



## secuono

Majin fleece.


----------



## secuono

Noticed that one of Latte's ramlings has a white tail! No headspot, though.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He needs snuggles so fluffy


----------



## secuono

I think I won't be breeding Tatiana & Majin again. People claim they want a fun fiber sheep, but no one ever buys. 
I'll be keeping Tatiana's black with lots of head white eweling as a fiber ewe, but she'll also not be bred. 

I have a few ramlings in mind that'll probably end up dinner in 2021. A few I want sold as at least pet wethers. Will be chock full of meat for years to come already! 
For some reason, it feels wrong to butcher perfectly fine ewelings...so, I won't be doing that. 


First two lambs officially for sale of 2020!

Two fiber mutt ewelings can be picked up in roughly 6-7wks. Culpeper county.











Working on updating the website again today & have contacted a few people on the waiting list. Unfortunately, most want ewes...


----------



## secuono

Let Majin & her lamb out.


----------



## secuono

Juliana is lambing!
Bred to Michaelis. Codon RR, dual.


----------



## secuono

Majin out.




Rest pigging out.




Juliana had a small ramling & then a larger eweling.
Will cross her to a spotted ram this autumn, since her grandmother(Patchie) gave me a spotted this year. 
I'll sell this eweling & keep one of the triplets instead(both sired by Michaelis). Will keep a spotted eweling, if she has one, next year or either way an eweling in hopes of it carrying the spotting gene.


----------



## secuono

And I've decided to keep the cow baby ramling!

Name choices-
Raichu, Magnemite, Moltres or Jolteon?
🤔




Jolteon



Magnemite



Moltres



Raichu


----------



## thistlebloom

Glad he's a keeper! He's my favorite of your lambs. Are you keeping him for breeding or a pet wether?


----------



## secuono

thistlebloom said:


> Glad he's a keeper! He's my favorite of your lambs. Are you keeping him for breeding or a pet wether?



I don't keep wethers. And he's also worth a ton as a ram, so it'd be financially stupid to castrate him just to have a cute looking pet.
Sorry if that came out rude, wasn't supposed to.

Breeding ram.

No split sack, no undershot jaw, no scurs, seems to have a straight back. So should be a fine ram.


----------



## thistlebloom

Not rude, I get it.


----------



## secuono

The three lambs I'm officially keeping!
Fiber mutt ewe, Eevee. Addie's ewe, Kakuna & moo boy, Magnemite.









I can't decide between two of the triplet  ewelings, the tiny one or the wrinkly one. Both are friendly, moreso the wrinkly one. 🤔
Tiny is as cute as a button, but wrinkly is as sweet as sugar. 
Guess I'll just have to wait until weaning and then decide between them.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Juliana's twins.


----------



## secuono

Piccolo


----------



## secuono

Lucia had an eweling!
Last two years, she's had single ramlings, so keeping this lamb & guessing that Lucia doesn't have a second hiding in there.
Sire is Oreo, OEBSR, codon needs testing.


----------



## secuono

Juliana and her babies.






Laying like a dog



Trouble makers!


----------



## secuono

Voltorb, first spotted ram pending.
Oldest two white rams & black ram 115, will be castrated and sold.


----------



## secuono

Lucia & baby


----------



## animalmom

Just adorable!


----------



## secuono

Okay, moved the current moms & lambs, plus the 2 who lost lambs, into the first rotational paddock today!
Lucia is still in the barn. She was refusing to drink her water until today. Dumbo.
Decided to do 8 days in each, moving on day 9, until April 23rd, then it'll be 7 days in each and moved on day 8. That'll go on until breeding season, on October 8th. That should move lambing to March 3rd.
Marked the callender, so I don't miss any days. 

This moron, literally nothing on the other side, but he wants to kill himself for it anyway. Added branches & wire fencing. Hoping no one else gets any stupid ideas.


----------



## secuono

I decided to check out wrinkly lamb more carefully last night. She's always hydrated, stretched her out to stand normally and she's not thin. Hunched and acting desperate, but not for food. Got my stethoscope out and listened, a wee bit of something in one lung. Gave her a shot of Nuflor at 7:30pm & 3cc of caro syrup for energy & left. 
This morning, she's ignoring me somewhat, but she's sticking close to mom, standing more normally and no longer trying to steal from everyone.  She'll get her last shot tomorrow at 7:30pm.


----------



## secuono

Hard to see, but another lamb with white on the head. One of Juliana's.


----------



## secuono

Did I already say that Lucia's lamb had a little white on the head? She does.

Got headshots of some sheep & test samples for two to ship out. Rained, so it wasn't fun getting a soaking wet butt...lol


----------



## secuono

Seems like Bayley is going to lamb tonight. 



Eloise and Yamcha have an udder, rest don't.


----------



## secuono

Yet another ram. *sigh* 
Bayley x Billy, dual reg, RR.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Last two pairs are out in barnyard. Will wait a few says and then move them in with the others in the paddock. 

Not many left. Eloise and Yamcha will lamb. Piccolo is round a bit, will hopefully lamb. Don't expect the rest to lamb or it'll be real late. 
Time to start thinking of who to match with whom...


----------



## secuono

People randomly showed up last week & 3 rams will be wethers, aka sold.
Who keeps giving out my address?!? I'm never dressed for visitors...lol

I believe 103 & 104 rams also have a pending home.

Chatting with someone who bought some lambs the other year. He wants 3 unrelated ewes, only have 2 for him so far. Hoping the ewe bred by Billy has an ewe for him. 

Hoping the ewe bred by Krillin has an ewe I can keep. 
Thinking of not breeding Billy and potentially selling Krillin. 🤔 That'll only lessen the burden by one group...unless I end up using Krillin for one more season. 
So many decisions and spring hasn't even officially started...


----------



## secuono

Okay, slow day...First draft of the breeding groups. 

If Kibito doesn't have a lamb this year, then I'll stick her with Oreo. 

Again, trying to keep ewes from Seb, Mich & Krillin. Hoping for 2 each & then I'll sell all three rams.


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> People randomly showed up last week & 3 rams will be wethers, aka sold.
> Who keeps giving out my address?!? I'm never dressed for visitors...lol
> 
> I believe 103 & 104 rams also have a pending home.
> 
> Chatting with someone who bought some lambs the other year. He wants 3 unrelated ewes, only have 2 for him so far. Hoping the ewe bred by Billy has an ewe for him.
> 
> Hoping the ewe bred by Krillin has an ewe I can keep.
> Thinking of not breeding Billy and potentially selling Krillin. 🤔 That'll only lessen the burden by one group...unless I end up using Krillin for one more season.
> So many decisions and spring hasn't even officially started...



Heard back from the buyer, he wants the following ewelings-
White by Ewenique×Sebastian, Black by Periwinkle×Michaelis & Black by Juliana×Michaelis.

The only other available eweling is the 3rd triplet from Peri.


----------



## secuono

As of today, March 18th, I have 5 rams/wethers available.
All can be OEBSR/NABSSAR registered.
3x black, codon RR, twin born.
1x black, codon needs testing, twin born.
1x white, codon RR, single born.


----------



## secuono

Yamcha x Krillin
Eweling!
Codon needs testing, OEBSR & NABSSAR.
Gotta keep her, no?



Big baby! Was a real tight fit in there!


----------



## animalmom

You reallllllllllllly have to ask?  Heck yeah keep that half grown eweling!


----------



## secuono

Little Voltorb is going to Tennessee!





109, wrinkly triplet looking good.






Youngest eweling.


----------



## secuono

Tried getting new pics of everyone, but they're so short n so fast...


----------



## secuono

Natural lawn mowing time!
It's not much, but they're happy.


----------



## secuono

Size differences between 2yr Corriedale, Kibito, and a 2yr Babydoll, Piccolo, & 3yr Babydoll, Eloise!


----------



## secuono

Moved them to the 2nd paddock. They've been out of grass n having hissy fits about it for a couple of days now.


----------



## secuono

Erosion...aka lamb traps


----------



## secuono

Icarus' lamb, with the head spot, was taken by a fox last night. She's been calling with no lamb responding. He's sold, so now I need to tell buyer to exchange or refund.


Will triple check tomorrow. 

Locked the sheep up by the barn.

Dog clearly didn't notice. 

Rounding the sheep up, heard the fox calling.

Going to the store earlier today, I saw a large dead fox in the middle of the road, just yards off from my winter field gate!  I hope it's the SOB that took my lamb!!


----------



## secuono

He has resurfaced, the little demon!!!

So, all 23 lambs are accounted for, alive and stressing me OUT!


----------



## animalmom

Glad to hear the troublemaker showed up.  Naughty young man, aught not put his momma and you through that kind of stress.

Hope the roadkill was the fox that was hanging around.


----------



## secuono

Couldn't find the fox...tiny deer/fawns lay for weeks, but a fox vanishes overnight? Ugh, I really wanted to see just how big it was...


----------



## secuono




----------



## thistlebloom

Beautiful!


----------



## SA Farm

As always, I just love the eye candy on your thread


----------



## secuono

100%, going to move breeding season back. Question is, 2wks enough or 3wks?

Moved the sheep early again. They HATE hay, its affecting their weight and milk production. 
100% need to also use pellets instead of hay. So much waste and hassle, I really don't understand people who say its okay...

Wrinkly lamb is having troubles again, mom got cast as well. Ugh. May seriously bring her into the house to force bottle feeding.


----------



## secuono

Magnemite is QR, Lapras is also QR.
Just need to test Yamcha's eweling, last born lamb.
Still waiting on Eloise to lamb, too...


----------



## secuono

Had held her mom 30min before to feed them, since she's somewhat refusing. 
Made a bottle and wrinkly drank it down like a rabid dog. Chewing, butting, yanking, golly...
Going to start her back on a bottle tomorrow and hope I can keep her out there.


----------



## secuono

She's sticking with mom, but bolts to me for her bottle, then runs back to mom. Lol


----------



## secuono

Tossed the Cali yearlings out into the winter field. 



Eloise is still on lamb watch, Piccolo doesn't have an udder, but she seems roundish...


----------



## secuono

Sitting in the rain, watching lambs.


----------



## secuono

Milk replacers always say feed 8oz....
Maybe for large breed lambs, but never for Babydolls nor my mutts!
This is wrinkles after drinking 4oz.


----------



## secuono

Kibito had an eweling! Keeping her.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

Absolutely love your pictures and greatly appreciate your time in taking them and posting the pictures.  Love the faces on the babies!


----------



## secuono

Moved to another paddock, this isn't going well...Lol. Grass isn't growing fast enough in March for it to work.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Kibito went out!


----------



## secuono

When you're nosy as Hell, but don't want to be intrusive....😅



Eloise is FINALLY lambing!


----------



## secuono

Ramling, RR, sire Billy, dual.
Available.


----------



## secuono

Waiting on deposits for the following-
Ewelings 102, 110 & 120.
Ramling 104.
Mutt eweling 118.

Paid deposits for the following-
Wetheres 101, 106, 115, 107, 113 & 114.
Ramlings 103, 105 & 122.

Potentially pending is-
Eweling 109.

Which leaves the following as available-
Mutt eweling 117.
Ramlings 119 & 125.

Keepers are the following-
Ramling 111.
Mutt ewelings 116 & 124.
Ewelings 108, 112, 121 & 123.


😁


----------



## secuono

Website has been updated.


----------



## secuono

The youngest/newest ramling-





And I set up the creep feed area. In the barn, so I don't have to drag the small, blue hut around. To the right.


----------



## secuono

Still editing camera pics...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## thistlebloom

I love love love those pictures Secuono! Your babies have mutton chop whiskers 😆 Too cute!


----------



## secuono

Nearly 4hrs later, pics are all edited...lol


----------



## secuono

Caved & gave them a bit of green.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome  pictures and subject matter


----------



## secuono

Grass was gone by morning.


----------



## secuono

Hmmm, looks like my fence is floopy....


Creep feed area in use.



Moved Eloise in with the rest. Her lamb quickly discovered the quiet of the creep area. He fell asleep and freaked his momma out for a good 20mins!


----------



## secuono

Tail end, lol, of the youngest lamb dreaming.





Eloise willing her lamb to come over. Lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Getting nibbled on by 104 halfway through...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Dragging it all the way down. Ugh.
Going to toss on shade cloth and have it as sheep shelter for those two lower paddocks. Not a ton, but better than what they have.


----------



## secuono

4wks and a brickhouse!




Maybe I should keep her & keep breeding for these mutts...hmm, have a separate flock of super meatballs!


----------



## SA Farm

Chunky for sure!


----------



## secuono

Year 2021, January 1st.
For those who plan ahead!
Culpeper, Virginia.


----------



## secuono

Eweling 123 is codon QR.

Might have future homes for two of the mature rams, when they decide which they'd prefer.


Oh, and may of made a long term, standing contract with a meat buyer that'll buy my excess ramlings, I believe they've bought breeding stock from me in the past. 
Weighing the 3 yearlings tomorrow, if weather is nice, and will choose two to sell her.


----------



## secuono

Piccolo finally has an udder!
Moved her into the barn's yard for lamb watch!
Sire is Sebastian, codon RR & can be dual registered. 
Should be a white lamb, hoping for an ewe! 🤞
Last possible bred date is Nov 22, so due date is the 16th or around that date by a few days.





Which means, once she lambs, breeding season will be over for the official sheep.
Last will be the 4 Cali yearlings who would have unknown sires, so those lambs will be pets, dinner or I can draw blood on all the rams & lambs & send off to the lab.


----------



## secuono

Shearer may be coming out in 2wks.


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Waiting on deposits for the following-
> Ewelings 102, 110 & 120.
> Ramling 104.
> Mutt eweling 118.
> 
> Paid deposits for the following-
> Wetheres 101, 106, 115, 107, 113 & 114.
> Ramlings 103, 105 & 122.
> 
> Potentially pending is-
> Eweling 109.
> 
> Which leaves the following as available-
> Mutt eweling 117.
> Ramlings 119 & 125.
> 
> Keepers are the following-
> Ramling 111.
> Mutt ewelings 116 & 124.
> Ewelings 108, 112, 121 & 123.
> 
> 
> 😁




Deposit for ewelings 102, 110 & 120 has come in.


----------



## secuono

Got weights on the yearling rams, DOBs included.
101 pounds for ram #73. February 28th, 2019.
115 pounds for the mutt. April 8th, 2019
100 pounds for the last one. March 30th, 2019.


----------



## secuono

Moved 220 to the lambing area, too.




Got the new collection tags for codon testing...hoping I can modify my current tool to work for these...waste of money to constantly be buying $40 taggers...



Guy that's stopped be before, last year or the year before, came again. Apparently, he wants registered sheep, so gave him my card to look online.


----------



## secuono

Hirola has a slight pudge to her udder, but I'm not convinced, so she's out free. Bred to Krillin, would need codon testing.





220 has milk that can be expressed, but tiny udder otherwise. Evangeline is her name. Bred to Billy, RR, dual.

Fossa has no udder, Willow might have a slight pudge, like Hirola. Fossa bred to Apostle. Willow bred to Sebastian.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

Was the weights 100 lbs etc? that's darn good! Wish it wasn't so far or I'd get a 'meatball' cross ram from ya.


----------



## secuono

ohiogoatgirl said:


> Was the weights 100 lbs etc? that's darn good! Wish it wasn't so far or I'd get a 'meatball' cross ram from ya.



Woke up & had that thought, that the post may of read as if those were not the weights. So I messaged the buyer to clarify and edited the post here.
Those are weights, all are 100+ pounds at a year old. The mutt 15 pounds heavier.


----------



## secuono

Decided to sell all 3. Could really use the money to keep on improving the barn & all sheep related needs. 
Got them rounded up & they'll be off tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

New grass for sheep!
Shearing day is Monday!!
All Babydoll fleeces will be available, so will mutt Tatiana's fleece.


----------



## secuono

Had a couple older gals to deworm, a few are too thin for my liking, but to heck with my alfalfa! There's fresh grass out there instead! 🤦🏽‍♀️
All got lice sprayed, too.
I'm black n blue!

Shearer got an extra tip, rough start with the first batch escaping...


----------



## secuono

Managed to miss 2 sheep for in full fleece measurements. =/
Need to measure them nude, but I'm too tired after 6hrs of dealing with them. Lol


----------



## secuono

The 3 Cali girls have an udder!
Black one has nothing.
Piccolo has a small udder, too. I'm now wondering if she was bred later by unknown ram. Ugh.


----------



## secuono

Moved Kibito & her lamb in with the 4 cali girls, Piccolo & Apostle. There she'll have a tall feeder for herself to gorge & alfalfa to share. 
The other 2 thin ewes are too smart to be caught again and their combined 5 lambs would eat too much bought feed & poop too much in such a small space.


----------



## secuono

...I think I need to put the feeder higher, lol.
Got some seed to spread over the paddocks....


----------



## secuono

Been getting CoRs in & sending more applications out!

The forum's smiles still won't load....ugh, it's been 2mo...


----------



## secuono

Lambs will start leaving soon.
Bye bye peaceful sleep! 😭

Been mowing the winter field, so many weeds to cut down...so many rocks, holes, stumps and soggy areas to avoid...😰
Got a decent amount done, though, but there's some spots I'll never be able to do. 

Oh, and something tried to take my gate...








Oh, and a big fat goose egg!
Representing my life?
Found one, funny, huh? 😅


----------



## secuono

Probably hard to see where I mowed w/o before pics, but those grey patches were everywhere!! Then the vines in other places in large sections.


----------



## secuono

Did I already share that I moved the sheep?


----------



## thistlebloom

Do you mow all those acres with a riding mower? Wow. That must be quite the time investment.


----------



## secuono

thistlebloom said:


> Do you mow all those acres with a riding mower? Wow. That must be quite the time investment.



I'm trying to mow the bad areas only. Though, I haven't found anyone to make hay off it...so who knows.
Jobless, so how long it takes doesn't matter. But it getting tall will be a problem. 
I need a cushion for the seat, ground is lumpy & my pin bones are screaming...ugh. lol


----------



## secuono

Ugh.
I'm not happy with the job the shearer's husband did. Too many second cuts, why don't they leave that on the sheep instead of wasting it?!?

Two random fleeces for weights before & after skirting-
Before - After
4.40 - 3.13
3.80 - 2.75


----------



## secuono

Still waiting on the 3 yearlings & Piccolo to lamb. Piccolo's fleece is nice. 

I'm doing more research into parent dna identification. It looks like it might cost a pretty penny to get all involved done, unless I don't need repeats of the sires to cross check to others, then a touch less. 14~ sheep samples at least, at what seems like $40 per sample.
Looks like different companies use different sample types. Tissue or hair follicles would be best, blood will be a hassle, lol.


----------



## secuono

Kibito's fleece before & after skirting & then her wee lamb.


----------



## secuono

First lamb, Cubone, has left to his new home!

6 wethers will split & head to their new two homes next week!
😁

Got them in the yard, slept very little last night...


----------



## secuono

I found a company that will use tissue samples & is only $18 per test. Triple confirming it, though. Lol
Best to send dam sample along with the lamb & possible sires, for more accuracy. 
Still, 18 is far better than 40!


Still waiting on these slackers to lamb. They look close one day, then not the next. =/ But udders are slowly growing!


----------



## secuono

The 6 that are leaving soon.


----------



## secuono

The 4 I'm waiting on.
Piccolo looks close again. But will she lamb soon or not? 🤔 So does 203...
Hoping they all have ewes! 🤞


----------



## secuono

🤦🏽‍♀️
Can't make it Babydoll proof! Lol
That's why I say plants you want to keep need to be protected to at least 4ft!



Did I name Kibito's lamb yet? 🤔


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## WyoLiving

Thanks for the pictures!! they are so cute!


----------



## secuono

And the last two boys are reserved as wethers!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Getting a spark plug...hoping that fixes mower.

Also going out to get plastic pallets for hay storage. Still need to build the new hay building...


----------



## secuono

Another place is 60 per sample.
So we've got 18, 40 & 60.
With the two expensive ones doing hair pulls.
🤔
Which to choose. Lol

Got 20 heavy plastic pallets for hay!


----------



## secuono

This turd, she jumped the gate like a show pony!
Then I led her back a couple hours later and again, she jumped the gate from a stand still like an old pro! 
Gate is about as tall as she is.


----------



## secuono

Gotta get this done, soon!
Not sure on sizing, though. Ugh


And going to move this section closer inwards to barn.
...ignore the mess...



And I got to put in supports & bump out the side walls of the barn to about a foot from roof edge. Get as much useable space as possible & enclosed. 
No pics of that.


----------



## secuono

Hmm, maybe this instead. 
Longer at 25ft, so door to hay can be an open hole & hay setback by 5~ feet to keep dry & allow air. Use a gate & cover it to keep some driving rain out & keep out animals. Dividing wall covered with plywood on bottom & mesh on top to stop animals from stealing hay. Leanto gets a gate inside & right side to keep storage items safe from animals. 10ft high, so some rounds could be stacked.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> View attachment 73166



I named one of the Babydolls Raichu! Crud!


----------



## secuono

Caught everyone in the rotation and got them sprayed, measured & checked to confirm deworming worked on the ones that needed it.
Then did the same for the ones out in the backyard & one ram.
Just have 5 rams left to catch to spray & measure!


Guess who had a little ramling all on her own this morning!
First timer, 203
Weighed in at 7.79#
He'll be available as an unregistered ram or as a wether only.
He is currently the only lamb available.





And after treatments, onto new paddock!
Moved Kibito & the black Cali yearling out with them. Doesn't look like the yearling is bred, so no need for her to be eating extra.




The last 2 rams that recently sold got banded, too.


----------



## secuono

I believe that I'm going to order a universal microchip reader & chips, then chip all registered spotted lambs. Offer the chip to the other lambs at buyer's cost.


----------



## secuono

🤔
Yeah, looks more than affordable!

*Bought*!!🎉

Okay, now onto the nitty gritty!

☆ATTENTION LAMB BUYERS☆
As of May 2020, Microchipping is available for all lambs! 

Please see the following information below-

•Once the microchips arrive, all current spotted lambs that are still on property will be chipped.

•Any black or offwhite lambs, that are still on the property when chips arrive, may be chipped at the buyer's request.

▪︎︎No chip will come registered. That is the buyer's responsibility, if they choose to do so. I am offering chipping as buyer protection & personal ID. If the sheep is resold, buyer can be 100% sure it's the same individual.
°The cost to register a chip is $26.95 per chip. This is for life. Each chipped animal will come with a Registration Card that will tell you how & where to register the chip.

▪︎Each chip is $7. There is no extra or hidden fee for the chipping process.

▪︎︎Rgistered spotted rams & ewes will come with chips at no additional cost!

▪︎Spotted wethers(castrated because  of bad conformation or sold as pet) will not come with a chip. Buyer may request chipping.

▪︎Spotted ewes with bad conformation will be culled. Zero exceptions. No chip.

▪︎︎All other ram & ewe lambs(black & offwhite) can come with a chip at buyer's expense. 

▪︎These chips are ISO certified & recognized worldwide. They can be picked up by any universal scanner.

This is the same system I used for the LGD puppies.


----------



## secuono

I like drawing these things, lol, just wish they were better.
Anywho, this would be the backside, closed in. 
I think the right wall needs to be further to the right, but it's close to where it'd sit. 




Gravel base.



Yellow box would be enclosed on left side.


----------



## secuono

107, 113, 114 went to their new home!
But not before 107 made an attempt at a great escape! Popped out the crate & car and onto the road!
Luckily, he knew where home was & bolted to the house gate. When he went between a car & the fence, I managed to catch him as he tried to bolt over me. Lol


----------



## secuono

3 more went home!


----------



## secuono

220 looked close to lambing yesterday. 
Today, she had a 10.93# ram, dead, had to be pulled. Thought I'd have to get the vet out, as lamb was not coming easily whatsoever. 
Now I get to watch an exhausted ewe & hope she's not injured. Ugh. 
220 is as big as Piccolo, 2yr old, so wasn't expecting her to have issues. =/


----------



## secuono

Heard back from the buyer of 3 wethers, 5hr trip.


----------



## secuono

Placenta came out, doesn't look like any missing bits. Eye color still red, drank water I brought her before and has gone out to graze, but prefers resting, obviously.


----------



## secuono

220 was out grazing with the others before dark. In a day or two, I'll move her out with the rest of the ewes and lambs.

As for the mom n baby, they'll stay put until the last two ewes lamb and the last born is a week+ old.


----------



## secuono

Piccolo had her lamb, a white ewe!
Just gotta get samples n send em off! Can't wait to see who the sire is!

Hirola is last to lamb. Hoping for another girl!


----------



## secuono

The little ram & then the new girl.


----------



## WyoLiving

I love the picture of the lamb in the bucket.    It looks so content and happy to stay there.


----------



## secuono

Hirola's udder is firmer today.


----------



## secuono

A day early into new paddock.





Already a stud!





No need to mow fenceline!







Brand...



New...



Paddock!!!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

2 ewes arguing a bit.


----------



## secuono

Mower repair!

I was this [-] close to being done!
Plastic tidbit broke n vanished!!!!!!
New carburetor was super easy to replace, was done in no time! I think video said 3 of 5 difficulty, but I found it to be 0. Lol
Now I have to wait until tomorrow for the new part.

I have it on video, but I'm cursing like a sombish. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## secuono

This beefcake...err, I mean eweling, is going to her new home real soon!
Nice wool growing on her, but such a thick, beefy body! Zero grain, just mom's milk & pasture. 49.11 pounds!
The youngest ramling will be picked up by same owners in roughly 7wks. He's only a week old, so he can't leave yet!

Haha, you can still see her momma & grandma in her face!


----------



## secuono

The new building will have to be 15x25x12ft, 10x25x9ft leanto. So, taller overall.

WHY?


I'm 
Getting 
A
New
TractoOoOOor!!!!

With a bushhog. 


And in a couple of years....

Haying equipment!!!





I can't wait, y'all!

Gonna live in the beast!

Yanmar tractor, mini baler, 3-in-1 fluffer, bushhogger & drum disk mower. 



Talk about dead broke!
Gonna be paying it off til we drop dead. Haha.


Will find a backhoe for it to expand my koi pond, too. As big as I can possibly fit it!!


Okay, I had to share. 
🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫
Shhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow! That's exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## secuono

Gotta go catch Tatiana's mutt eweling. Buyer wants her as well, if she fits in their transport. 
If she does fit, it'll be so nice to be sold out already!!


----------



## secuono

If she fits, buyer will take Tatiana's eweling, too!
🤞 Hoping she fits!
46.36 pounds.
A near 6hr drive awaits them.
Love my sheep buyers! They come from all over!


----------



## secuono

Fixed the mower!
1.5hrs later, got a bunch of weeds mowed down!
Need to go back out with my scythe & get the milkweed.


----------



## secuono

Both mutt ewes left to their new home!
Deposit for the ramling confirmed. She'll be back in 7~ weeks for him.

Now to wean & schedule pickups for the rest of the lambs!

Two of Periwinkle's lambs got dewormed, couldn't catch the 3rd, but she didn't look wormy, so it should be fine until I can catch her by chance on another day.

9 lambs have left.
How many to go? 🤔 Gotta check...


----------



## secuono

🤔
If I build another paddock or two, I can wean a few lambs. Unfortunately, I don't have space to wean them otherwise, unless they are being picked up the following week.

102 can wean tomorrow.
110 can wean on the 12th.
120 can wean on the 20th. Above three are going to same buyer.

104 can wean for pickup. Waiting on email to see if buyer wants to take him home before CoR arrives or wait.

105 can wean for pickup. Buyer will pickup in June~.

119 can wean for pickup.
128 can wean on the 22nd. Above two are going to the same buyer.

122 can wean for pickup. Waiting on email to see if buyer wants to take him home before CoR arrives or wait.

126 can wean on June 19th.


So, if paddock was built already, 5 would move tomorrow. 🤔 Seems like I gotta get one up and fast!


That doesn't include the 8 lambs that I'm keeping! Ramling will be weaned, but the ewelings will stay with moms.

And there's still one eweling on the fence, since I still haven't decided between 108 or 109. Dewormed 109, the bottle baby, needed it. If she loses the wormy gut, I'll keep her.
Doesn't look like I had lined up a buyer for the one I wouldn't pick, so need to go back over wait list & then people who have been messaging me to see if anyone wants her.


----------



## secuono

I feel like quitting all fiber related things, which means selling all equipment and loom tools, processed fibers, so on.
Don't think I'll sell the fiber sheep, will just never keep any more fleeces nor lambs.
None of the yarns sold, still working on other fleeces. And I'm tired of it, its stressing me out.


----------



## secuono

Its still so cold, nothing is growing well. Ugh, its really ruining my mood. Seems like others have noticed the crap weather is a month behind, too. 
Hurry up, warm weather! The winter gloom needs to go!

May have a home for that left over eweling, possible trade. 
Still waiting on Hirola to lamb.


----------



## secuono

Two rams in weaning pen. So much quieter having them back there!


----------



## secuono

Paddock change. Yesterday, technically. 






Trying to get this little guy a bit comfortable with people.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Having trouble uploading yesterday...


----------



## secuono

Waiting on bank to stop fussing, so 2~ weeks before tractor w/cab, bucket and bushhog arrives!!


Fussing=asking for vin number of tractor and something else I don't understand how it matters.


----------



## secuono

122/Mewtwo went to his new home.

104/Charizard is weaned, waiting on buyer to decide when to pick him up. They may also do a trade of ewe for the triplet ewe, if their's is RR.


----------



## secuono

Started at 6pm.
Hirola had a ram lamb at 8pm.
Had to be pulled, left leg was back, not quite enough space to push him back nor to get the other leg. 

He marks the end of the 2020 lambing season! 
18 rams & 13 ewes!


----------



## secuono

One is Piccolo and one is her eweling   
Without cheating, do you know who is whom?


----------



## secuono

The new guy. Getting into trouble twice already, lol.


----------



## secuono

Moved 119 in with 104, to keep him company.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Moved Voltorb to weaning!

Still waiting on Lucy's CoR to be reissued. If it's refused, I'm selling both Lucy & her cow baby. I will not keep BSSBA only sheep.


----------



## secuono

Voltorb is chipped, being picked up next week.


----------



## secuono

Gov't forms are so confusing and websites are worse!
I need to figure these out so I can order my new building!

Can someone please help me figure out which two forms I need for zoning & building permits?
I feel like I've got dust bunnies between my ears trying to figure this out...
Farm property, building a metal structure for hay & equipment storage.
Is it the "Applications-Permits-Checklist" & then which one??
"Farm Stucture Affidavit Application" for the second one?
Zoning-




__





						Applications-Permits-Checklist
					





					web.culpepercounty.gov
				



Building-




__





						Building Forms and Documents
					





					web.culpepercounty.gov
				



😅🙏 Please help me!
Culpeper county.


----------



## secuono

How many sheep do I have....30~ sheep to register into BSSBA. 5 of those would be lamb regs. Emailed to figure out pricing and to see if they have a bulk discount, lol.
Will just need headshots for all, so that's good & currently easy enough to do.


I modified the tag sampler tool, but it made a mess, so I ordered the new one. Ugh. Will be a week-ish before it arrives & I can take samples of all the rams for parent DNA of Piccolo's eweling.


----------



## secuono

Ain't it cute!? 
Bushhog will take 28~ days. Tractor on Thursday!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I need to go into town & directly ask the ppl what forms I need to submit to get this built. The internet is no help, neither are strangers on FB. *sigh*
I need it built already!!
I'm thinking of just getting a bunch of the 1k ones built n call it a day, don't need anything for those...


----------



## secuono

So, I'm comparing these two options...Does it seem to make more sense to anyone else to have two buildings for less than one building for more $?
One would be hay to halfway point, then some of the smaller equipment pieces in the front half. The other would be half hay again, then tractor + rest of equipment.
With door off to side, I could put up a tarp or plywood inside on the hay in that front corner to keep dry & fit more in there.

25x25ft, no insulation, has door. $8k.
Plus zoning & building permits.


Two buildings at 12x20x9ft, center roof insulation, no doors, $3,500.
24x40ft total space at 7k.
No zoning & building permits.


----------



## SA Farm

No permits, less money, and more space at the end of the day - I’d go for that option 👍 Unless you really need doors?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Option 2 sounds better to me also, more space. I know they don't come with doors, but could you add them later? Or would that change the permit requirements?


----------



## secuono

It's the square footage that dictates if you need permits. 12x20 is the largest size that doesn't require them. 

I could add doors, but there's no ventilation once closed, just an over. So, I'd have to have someone frame in and add vents. It's weird, they don't give options for vents! None of these companies do, this one does offer insulation, so that's nice. I don't want indoor rain! Lol

Going to see what DH thinks, if he approves, I'll figure out where to place them & how close together I want them, then place order! 4ft from fence & other buildings. 
2-3wk lead time. I'll have to get gravel brought in & since I'll have my sparkling new tractor, I can try to level the area a bit, then spread the gravel out. 

I should probably also add borders to keep gravel contained or no? Hmm...


----------



## secuono

Voltorb is home in Tennessee!!


----------



## secuono

The Georgia bound ewelings.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

New paddock day!
And the 3 newest moms n lambs moved, too. Not in with the others, as grass is way too tall for those squirts...lol







Rest moving down the aisle.


----------



## WyoLiving

We had 2 farms near us that had baby doll sheep in their front pastures during lambing season when we moved here.  This is the second year that I don't see any sign of sheep.   It looks like they got out of sheep completely.  I loved watching those little lambs running and jumping around,


----------



## secuono

Looks like Tapir will end up a breeding ram after all! Meat from one of the others will be traded back, once butchered, as payment for the CoR.
So, will finally eat home grown lamb!


----------



## secuono

Lookie what arrived!!!

Ain't it pretty?!

Still working on the storage buildings, getting a few estimates for grading work. Then once that's level, I'll have gravel delivered, I'll level that out & buildings will go in!

I found the form I need for construction, just need it notarized & send it in. I'll order buildings after leveling of ground. Idk if I should wait for a gravel delivery date or not. Building lead time is 2-3wks, but who knows if the other things will be done in time...oh...and the govt may take forever...maybe I should wait on approval of that first..


----------



## WyoLiving

That is a nice tractor!  Pretty good size too.  What Horsepower is it?

I would submit the permit first, then start grading and graveling.  No building until permit in hand.  Is the permit from a County or Township?  I find that the smaller government units usually take less time, unless it needs to go to a counsel or committee meeting.


----------



## secuono

WyoLiving said:


> That is a nice tractor!  Pretty good size too.  What Horsepower is it?
> 
> I would submit the permit first, then start grading and graveling.  No building until permit in hand.  Is the permit from a County or Township?  I find that the smaller government units usually take less time, unless it needs to go to a counsel or committee meeting.



County, I think. "City of Culpeper, Culpeper county", haven't heard it called a township.
No idea if it needs to go to a counsel or meeting. I do need to find a notary.

It's a Yanmar YT359C. 58-59 HP.


Might as well level now, since horse arena I'm adding will be right next to it. There's literally no where else to put it w/o moving way too much ground & adding a lot of retaining walls.



I realized that I have to use a different spot for the gate path from small plot to large plot. That means rethinking building size & figuring out real space required for storage of everything, haying equipment, too. Website & booklet give outrageous sizes...
A 16x8ft cutter??
A 13x12.5ft tedder?? Worse, it says its height is a whopping 9ft!

Who measured them?? And how??
Booklet mixed up CM & IN to boot!



By my calculations based on cutting/taking widths, plus images provided, there are the sizes I got. Both at heights of about 2.5-3ft.
8x8ft for tedder.
9x3ft for cutter.


The baler they did, I think, correctly. It's the only one that sounds realistic and pictures seem to confirm it.
4.25x4.25x3.75 ft.


----------



## secuono

Getting a gate so I can properly enter & exit through track system. It has handles, several electric & cold lines, but it's a huge hassle.




Took forever for a person w/key to arrive...


----------



## secuono

Ordered the hinge kit for Tpost hung gates.

As for the sheep with unknown sires, all 3 lambs, dams & 5 of the possible sires' samples have been taken & sent in!
Hopefully, in a week I'll know who sired whom!


----------



## secuono

GeneSeek, no not GeneCheck, hair follicle cards arrived today. 
There's extra fees for sample collections w/o barcodes, so that stinks. The person I talked to before should be reprimanded for sucking at their job. They're on vaca, so I emailed someone else who happened to tell me about the neccessary bar code or there will be an added fee. 
Now they'll have to send me a bill for w/e extra it ends up being. 




Anywho, I have these when I need them in the future.


----------



## secuono

Marked out spot for 24x30ft building and then for a 60x100ft grass arena with white tape. No idea if it can be done as marked or if I'll have to rotate the arena to fit differently. 
Waiting on guy to do a walk about and discuss options & pricing.


----------



## secuono

1200 for leveling the area.   
I wonder what the others will be...


----------



## secuono

So the ear tag samplers won't have an extra charge. Yay!

Also, got a bunch of OEBSR CoRs in today!
Several envelopes are going out to buyers. Two are going back for a color correction, as it's a little misleading.


----------



## secuono

Marked the building & arena spots in white tape, but it's hard to see...


----------



## secuono

The boys


----------



## secuono

Got more plastic pallets! There were just 6 left & guy was leaving for 2mo in the morning, so I rushed over.
DH saw that others put tractor implements onto pallets, so that's why they were bought.


----------



## secuono

The 3 ewes for the repeat buyer have been pulled for weaning!








And guess what? They signed up for 3 to 4 MORE ewes next year!


----------



## secuono

Last 3 pairs moved in with the rest. They all move to the next paddock in a few days.










Girls avoiding boys





Two wethers leaving soon.


----------



## secuono

Finally got the names straight!
2020 keeper lambs
Registered Babydoll ewes-
Kakuna, Lapras, Raichu, Articuna & Clefairy.
Registered Babydoll ram-
Magnemite.
Fiber ewes-
Seadra & Eevee.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Second breeding groups draft!


----------



## secuono

Nasty 91F so far, gross weather, at least humidity isn't too bad at 53. Full sun, to boot!

Sheep were moved!
Tall grass, but the specks are sheep, I swear!


----------



## WyoLiving

Those pictures from the other day of the little brown lamb reminds me of the Ewoks from Star Wars, lol.
So cute!   I am really enjoying your photos


----------



## secuono

Writing up the waiting list for next year & I'm wondering about the name theme. 

Trees?
Willow, Sycamore, Maple, Ash, Birch, Sequoia, Oak, Spruce, Cedar, Banyan, Papaya, Pawpaw, Magnolia, Hickory, Hawthorn, Elm, Fir, Aspen, Sassafras, Neem, 
Mahogany, Hemlock, Larch, Locust, Pine, Eucalyptus.

I no longer name wethers. Happened by accident this year and I'll stick with it. Rams/ewes sold not registered will also lack names. 

Or should I think of a different name theme? Hmm...


----------



## D and L Meadows

I like that theme.  😊 Makes it so much easier to name them when you have a theme, doesn’t it? One year we did history theme with our goats. 😁


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

The tree names sound good. Or flowers? How many names do you usually need? What about constellations?


----------



## secuono

Mowed the 5th paddock. Took half the usual time, even though it rained this morning,  which would of stopped mowing altogether. That was nice. One of the reed varieties the sheep only partly ate and those were the biggest issue and needed a second pass. 
So, that was the first mowing of any paddock for this year, which is nice.


----------



## secuono

I did general plants a few years ago, I think, or flowers...I'll have to look to be sure. 

Around 28 lambs expected. 
Seems I end up with roughly 50/50 on ewes & rams. Nearly all ewes get registered, not sure on rams, that can be all over the place. Have lots of wether buyers this year.


----------



## secuono

My mother is helping to pay for the new hay/equipment building. 
Seems MIL found out about it and that my mum will be covering wood barn(sheep) repairs, too. MIL wants to pay for that instead, so guy she knew that fixes buildings just left. He'll give her a quote and if approved, he'll setup when he can start the job with me.
Hopefully, it's not too much and it can be done. 

I'm still searching for a guy to level some ground. First was a scammer, 2nd cost way, way too much. Waiting on a few other quotes. I'm tempted to just try it myself in the mean time...lol.
Application for the building was put in, waiting on gravel delivery confirmation. Once Gov't approves & ground is level, I'll order the building. They say it's a 2-3wk wait,so can't order it early.


----------



## secuono

Wethers 19 & 128 are off to their new home on a hot & humid day! Luckily, they have AC and a short trip!

104 ram & the 3 Georgia girls left to go!


----------



## secuono

No, she wasn't dead, just asleep!







The problem with rotational paddocks? Them getting the runs for a few days! =/


----------



## secuono

This picture confuses me....
Where did those long arse legs come from??



Lol. Normal legs the day before. 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## secuono




----------



## WyoLiving

How many of the windows open on that tractor?  Our tractor with a cab has the 2 sides that open, plus the back window will open.  It gets hot in there when parked in the sun like that, lol!


----------



## secuono

WyoLiving said:


> How many of the windows open on that tractor?  Our tractor with a cab has the 2 sides that open, plus the back window will open.  It gets hot in there when parked in the sun like that, lol!



🤔 Two for sure, but it has AC in it. I'd die otherwise. A vehicle not having AC is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## WyoLiving

Ours has air also, and heat lol.  
When we bought our first tractor, we lived out in Wyoming and needed something to clear snow from our 600' long driveway.  
One of our neighbors had a little tractor and would go and clear the other neighbors driveways for them.  His didn't have a cab so he would be bundled up with a scarf over his face and hunched in the seat as he drove around the neighborhood.  Looking at him made me feel cold.  
My husband started helping to clear out the neighbors when we got our tractor.  It was funny to see him driving around with the tractor in just a T shirt, lol.  It would get so hot in the cab when it was sunny that he would open the two side windows and take off his coat.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

20 acres and this is where they rest...



The ewes moved yesterday.


----------



## secuono

The grading for the hay & equipment building should be happening today...
Cleared the space.


----------



## secuono

Waiting....


----------



## secuono

It has begun!
And 104 ramling has left to his new home!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Waiting on their return to finish.


----------



## secuono

Omg, look at this hole...  










On the plus side, 3 lambs left to Georgia!





But on the downside, Hirola is sick and her 4~ week lamb has been weaned. IDK if she will make it & idk if he will be okay...


----------



## secuono

Hirola got stuck in the fence, carried her back to barn. Good that she's wanting to eat, bad that she's getting into trouble...

Also...Grading will take even longer...
It's near generally done size wise, but not good enough.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I hope Hirola and the lamb turn out ok, do you know why she got sick?

The grading looks good, hopefully they are making sure water won't flow downhill into the new barn(s) too?


----------



## secuono

The parentage test results came back!

I had a strong feeling that Mich was the black ram's sire. Why? Because of the long back and because of the little grey line on his neck.
The two white lambs have a similar look to them, so I suspected the sire may be the same, too.

Piccolo's eweling is sired by Sebastian.
Hirola's ramling is sired by Sebastian.
203's ramling is sired by Michaelis.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Your lambs look so cuddly, do they let you pet/touch them or are they skittish? They look like they would be soft to hug.

That's awesome you have confirmation of the sires, and that you knew your stock so well you could figure out the probable parentage before the tests came back.


----------



## secuono

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Your lambs look so cuddly, do they let you pet/touch them or are they skittish? They look like they would be soft to hug.
> 
> That's awesome you have confirmation of the sires, and that you knew your stock so well you could figure out the probable parentage before the tests came back.



Some will let me pet them, others won't let me within 10-15ft of them.
Some of them have 3/4-1" of wool, those would be fluffy & soft to hug, if they let you. Lol.

I don't have a highly consistent flock, as I'm sure some have noticed. Makes it a bit easier to guess who they may be related to. 

Thinking back, makes sense Billy didn't sire any, he wasn't interested in them like Mich & Seb were. But kinda surprised OreoChip didn't sire any, he was trying to steal some ladies for his own flock, too. But I did loose one lamb, so who knows. Apostle has no confidence when in with other rams, lol, he only recently managed to become tolerated by them. Krillin was with Billy chilling, then somewhat with ewes.


----------



## secuono

As far as Hirola is concerned, I've been tube feeding her. It's hell on your palms when you have nails and trying to hold things n shove the plunger down. Used the blender to pulverize alfalfa pellets, sheep pellet, probiotics, Dyne, nutridrench, lamb milk replacer together. Then soaked it in water. You have to use _so much_ water...ugh. Daily shots given, too. She ate minerals on her own today, ate a little pellets yesterday on her own. Still weak, but it seems like as long as I keep up supportive care, she may recover.
Getting the tube down is easier than I thought that it'd be, but getting the food down is harder. Need tons if water & not letting it settle even for a second in the syringe. You'd think there would be a powdered formula for adults in serious condition, but no.


----------



## secuono

After tube feeding, the first cud chewing in days! Not out of the woods, but all good signs.





She ran away this time, but stays put, annoyed at the tube, while feeding. So it goes by quickly. I need to duck tape that section so she doesn't chew through it...She's getting good at moving it to chew on it.


----------



## secuono

Back to The Pit...lol...
Gotta fix this....


----------



## secuono

Played "musical chairs" with the critters.
Checked every ewe + lamb & dewormed who needed it. One other Cali ewe & lamb were left behind with Hirola. More green & space, hopefully, I won't need to mess with them again until it's time for breeding.
Ewes moved out to the big field, studs moved onto rotational paddocks & ponpons moved onto previously occupied rotational paddock.
They went up to the top of the mountain, then came right back to hide under the tree...
The ewes.





Ponpons.



Studs.


----------



## secuono

Hirola seems more active today, still tube fed her. Will tube feed tomorrow, at least in the morning & watch to see if she's really eating or pretending. 
Caught her laying back down, she was wandering, nibbling grasses.


And Rosko with Magnemite.


----------



## secuono

Had to add a fence to keep them off! A real fence will eventually go up. 


Caught her eating grass, so didn't tube feed this morning. Watching to see if she keeps eating on her own or will need tube feeding tonight.


----------



## secuono

First step in building site prep is nearly done! Adding trench for water diversion, a trench on hill for the same thing & lowering ramp angle.
Next step is the 21A for the building base to sit on + boards w/rebar to contain it. Its enough to fill whole 24x50ft area.
After that comes stone dust for arena area.
Lastly, 3" of sand, but that'll be much later on.
Then comes beautifying it with round pen panels & regular fencing to keep out sheep.
Need to spread cheap grass seeds onto slopes for erosion control.


Looks like I may be able to get 21A next week. Then two loads of stone dust another week for the arena.


----------



## secuono

Draining out.



Eating her tube feeding meal dry by herself. 





The supplies to contain the 21A mix in the building section. There will be 10ft of space on the opposite side of the building, because of zoning, that I can use for general storage or w/e.


----------



## secuono

Need to measure, but I feel like trying to push the arena dirt wall back myself by 2ft to the left. And in building area, if it doesn't already have the extra space. 
I forgot about the people building the structure, will they need 5 feet of clearance to do so? If so, I'm 100% screwed...I cou6do maybe 1-2ft myself. 



White board will end up buried, one side by 21A, other side by stone dust. I'll buy taller boards and put it on top to then keep in arena sand all the way around.
Blue is rough building location, you can see the dead space behind. For storage of who knows what. Could use bins and hold training items and tractor tools, I guess.


And Hirola eating her powder for breakfast. Based on the poos I see all over, she's eating on her own and gut is starting to get back into proper shape. Don't want to waste the powder, so I sit with her until she's full and I hide the rest until later.


Moving a couple of the weediest hay bales, going to use them for hiding the grass seeds. Darn little black birds gobble up every single seed!!

The ewes have found a new spot to congregate at, thankfully. Can't have them stuck under the one tree by gate, such a mucky mess...


----------



## secuono

Redid groups again, need to recheck, though.
Moved more to the 3 rams that will be sold next year.

My only NABSSAR ram will be Billy after that for at least 2-3 seasons. Then I'll look for a new one to add or to replace him with.

The others for the next 3-4 seasons will be the 3 spotted rams. Will be trying to keep ewes from them to diversify spotting within the breed. Will probably sell 2 or all three after 3-4yrs. Will also try to keep at least one spotted ram in 3yrs, maybe 2, not sure yet.

_Breeding groups version #3._
Sebastian- Ewenique, Vanilla, Bayley, Articuno, Sugar, Hirola.
Michaelis- Addie, Fossa, Willow, Raichu, Juliana, Saola.
Magnemite- Lucia, Patchie.
Krillin- Latte, Lucy, Clefairy, Kakuna, Piccolo, Peri, Evangeline.
Oreo- Eloise, Yamcha, Shelly, Majin.
Apostle- Icarus, Lapras.


----------



## secuono

Got confirmation again for white ramling, waiting to hear back on black ramling.
Have the triplet born eweling left to sell.


----------



## secuono

We mowed a couple strips each. Pretty easy! It did turn off on me right when I was about to turn on the bush hog though...lol


----------



## secuono

Yesterday's picture. Seems she'll be fine, going to keep them locked up another week & then release them in with the others, but will deworm again if need be first.



I really wish I had tried smaller tubes in the past, would of possibly saved others...but at least now I know & could save future ones.
There's so many deer(seen daily all year long), snails, creeks and wetness, it'll be an issue forever. It's so stressful...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I can't do it. I cannot handle those hills...That's what I've realized today. I'm unwilling to risk it, I hate the fear. 
Maybe in the dead of winter, when everything is short from grazing, I can try to go over the hills and figure it out and build some confidence, but with the tall grass? No, I'm done until then...


Anyway, arena needs a rear blade on tractor to level the dust. I made a mess with the bucket...




Sheep are constantly getting in, peeving me off. Very frustrating.


----------



## secuono

Dratini left with new owners today.
Just waiting on the two rams to be old enough & leave!


----------



## secuono

Oh, the black ram can leave, 9wks old. Waiting for NABSSAR CoR to come in first. He's also OEBSR, but that'll take even longer to arrive, so will just mail it when it comes. White ram is also dual, but has a few more weeks to go. I may keep in a few extra weeks just to make sure he's really okay with being weaned so early in life. He seems okay now, but rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## secuono

Realized that I can convert the old chicken run into a holding pen for sale sheep on pickup day.
Its about 12x12 foot, 5ft chain link walls. I can use old sections of metal dog crates to create individual walls and doors. 
Top right red is gate to enter.
The dotted red in center left is a panel that can be removed or added to make an extra pen. Obviously, I can add more of those along that center to add 5 pens in that walkway. Though, I don't think I'd ever need that many, so I'll just make the 7 for now. Haven't needed more than about 5 thus far, and that was when I was selling adult ewes. But you never know, may have multiple pickups on the same day in the future. 
It is about 60ft from the driveway. That'll be a bit annoying, but we'll have to get over it. Lol
There's an old Sycamore tree there for shade, but I'll see if I can find some kind of long term shade slats for the fence. Then all sides will be visually enclosed.


----------



## secuono

Filled out 25 forms for BSSBA!
Need to get head shots of all 25 sheep.
Then print copies of all OE CoRs & NAB CoRs if the OE ones didn't show Codon result. And if neither show it, find the test results to send in.
 
After all those get sent in, accepted & returned, nearly all my sheep will be *triple* registered! 
Jear Desus, help me! _(Brandon Farris reference[FB])_
And then!! I'll send in paperwork for the 5 lambs! 
I'll be done for the year after that!


----------



## secuono

I think I need to divide the current 7 paddocks in half. The 8th paddock is too small to further split...Put them on a 4 day rotation will mean 60 days between first and 15th paddock. Or on a 5 day rotation, 75 days between.
With the arena in place & sheep constantly getting into it, I think setting up a fence around the arena and then further out to the run-off will make 2 more paddocks.
With that enclosed, it'll be 17 paddocks. 4 day rotation is 68 days between 1st n last. Or 5 day rotation is 85 days between 1st n last.
Or paddock 16 & 17 can be used for expecting ewes, with paddock 15 for moms & new lambs. Then they'll be moved onto rotation after several pairs are doing well, like this past spring. 




I tossed all the ewes & lambs out on the winter field because of barberpole worm. The alpacas and 6 adult rams moved onto rotation. They're more brave, so its easy to walk up to them to check eyes.

I'm already delaying breeding season a few weeks, so I'm hoping grass will grow better. And with the shorter rotation, the grass won't be eaten to dirt & ewes will be happier.

Back to adding dividers, I need to find something cheaper. Since they'll be moved more often, all together, I think I could get away with a shorter fence. I don't think that orange plastic fence will work, they're stubborn turds when it comes to shade. Thus, it cannot be a flimsy fence. It also cannot be electric, since they don't and won't respect it.
🤔 Still thinking of ideas...Maybe people have those electric mesh fences that are too frayed to zap and they'll sell it cheap?


----------



## purplequeenvt

secuono said:


> I think I need to divide the current 7 paddocks in half. The 8th paddock is too small to further split...Put them on a 4 day rotation will mean 60 days between first and 15th paddock. Or on a 5 day rotation, 75 days between.
> With the arena in place & sheep constantly getting into it, I think setting up a fence around the arena and then further out to the run-off will make 2 more paddocks.
> With that enclosed, it'll be 17 paddocks. 4 day rotation is 68 days between 1st n last. Or 5 day rotation is 85 days between 1st n last.
> Or paddock 16 & 17 can be used for expecting ewes, with paddock 15 for moms & new lambs. Then they'll be moved onto rotation after several pairs are doing well, like this past spring.
> View attachment 75787
> I tossed all the ewes & lambs out on the winter field because of barberpole worm. The alpacas and 6 adult rams moved onto rotation. They're more brave, so its easy to walk up to them to check eyes.
> 
> I'm already delaying breeding season a few weeks, so I'm hoping grass will grow better. And with the shorter rotation, the grass won't be eaten to dirt & ewes will be happier.
> 
> Back to adding dividers, I need to find something cheaper. Since they'll be moved more often, all together, I think I could get away with a shorter fence. I don't think that orange plastic fence will work, they're stubborn turds when it comes to shade. Thus, it cannot be a flimsy fence. It also cannot be electric, since they don't and won't respect it.
> 🤔 Still thinking of ideas...Maybe people have those electric mesh fences that are too frayed to zap and they'll sell it cheap?



Please don’t use electric netting if you don’t plan to charge it. Sheep get stuck and die in that type of fence all the time, especially if they are poorly/not charged.


----------



## secuono

Sheep barn got fixed up today!


----------



## secuono

purplequeenvt said:


> Please don’t use electric netting if you don’t plan to charge it. Sheep get stuck and die in that type of fence all the time, especially if they are poorly/not charged.



It kills even when electrified. 
The problem comes from it being a floppy fence on weak posts. Attach it tight to metal posts and it's safe. That's why I haven't bothered with the electric netting.


----------



## secuono

Got a roll of fencing to keep everyone outta my pony arena & shed!





MIL gives me $ for my bday, so I'll use that to buy cross fencing for a few paddocks next month.


----------



## secuono

Forgot that I'll need tposts....so I went out this morning and got 20 of them. 
Still gross out, will space out posts and roll out fence later tonight. 
Might be able to pound them all into place around the arena tonight. 
So very tired of chasing sheep out of the arena!! So much tiny poop!!!


----------



## secuono

There will be gates by the ramp and shelter. By Monday, no more sheep pooping in my arena! Yippie!


----------



## secuono

Weather broke & rained a bit, so I got the fence mesh up early! Just need to find spare cattle panels to use as gates. 
So happy to not have to sift out sheep poop with a kitty litter scooper any more....lol


----------



## secuono

Tatiana is 26.5", Kibito is 30" tall. Majin said I could kiss it, so who knows. Lol


----------



## secuono

Fenced out!!


----------



## secuono

Getting my home grown lamb meat tomorrow!
No idea on how she decided to have him processed, but it'll be a medium cooler amount of grass fed lamb!
How big is that? I donno...lol. Will bring another small cooler just in case. Medium one is a live fish, insulation lined cardboard box, so, idk. 
Hope it tastes great & I don't ruin cooking it!!


----------



## secuono

Got to love on Tapir again, he looks *so much* like his dad, Billy! And he's sweet as a honey glazed ham! 😍
She said that all 3 were so sweet, made it hard to butcher the other two. Haha, my boys are very good boys! Demand good mannered rams, get good mannered rams!!








Can you see it?



I got mixed cuts from my Babydoll ram, the BFL/Cheviot ram & from her 5yr ewe.

Idk which I should defrost to cook!


----------



## secuono

Black dual reg, Moltres, went home today!
White dual reg, Magmar, is still waiting on pickup.


----------



## secuono

Made burgers from the ground lamb. Could eat it often! Better than beef!
Waiting to see if the ground lamb was mine or the older ewe.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

She's white under the red, I swear!


----------



## secuono

Considering selling all mutt/fiber sheep w/all fiber equipment as a group. I feel like I need to focus on the Babydolls or quit sheep altogether.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Are the sheep you raise on the livestock conservancy list? If yes, can you get registered with them, they have a "shave em to save em" program going on right now and people are trying to fill out passports with projects done from each breed on the list.

Are you marketing the wool on Facebook? There's several groups on Facebook for buying and selling fleece, even if they are not purebred.


----------



## secuono

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Are the sheep you raise on the livestock conservancy list? If yes, can you get registered with them, they have a "shave em to save em" program going on right now and people are trying to fill out passports with projects done from each breed on the list.
> 
> Are you marketing the wool on Facebook? There's several groups on Facebook for buying and selling fleece, even if they are not purebred.



No, they're not. 
Since Mr Mock changed the breed name when he started his own registry for the original type of Southdown, they don't qualify.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Are you on Facebook though? There's a 'Fleeces and Fibers' group, and I know there's a couple spinning groups, might be better able to market the wool there. Or find reenactment group who might want to be able to process from start to finish.


----------



## secuono

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Are you on Facebook though? There's a 'Fleeces and Fibers' group, and I know there's a couple spinning groups, might be better able to market the wool there. Or find reenactment group who might want to be able to process from start to finish.



Yeah, no luck.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Etsy? eBay?  Make stuff and give to people as gifts?


----------



## secuono

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Etsy? eBay?  Make stuff and give to people as gifts?



Etsy looks like a hassle to setup and deal with the fees. Don't have friends, family doesn't wear wool.


----------



## secuono

5 ewes, 2 alpacas, fleeces, fibers, yarns, equipment, anything else fiber related, will all sell together in autumn.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

secuono said:


> Etsy looks like a hassle to setup and deal with the fees. Don't have friends, family doesn't wear wool.


Etsy actually isn't that bad. If you get someone to send you a referral email (I can if you'd like) and set up your Etsy site using the referral, that will give you some free listings to start with. The most hassle I had is regarding shipping, you need to know exactly how much your item weighs in the packaging so you don't lose money on shipping. Selling things that fit in flat rate USPS boxes makes figuring the shipping easier.

Etsy charges a fee to list an item, but your listing stays active for quite some time. They do also take a bit of the sale, I don't recall offhand what that was but it was percentage based. They also have it set up where you can buy your postage through Etsy and print at home, but I found it was costing me more to do that than just drive to the post office and get the postage there.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Can also say that Etsy does work as a great marketing tool and it seems confusing, but I am very glad we signed up. I am able to let my items sit and sell there instead of traveling to trade shows. 

*About Selling on Etsy*


----------



## secuono

A local writer contacted us about using my sheep for his border collie for training
Supposedly, his 4 sheep are already dog broke & he needs new guinea pigs...
Cheaper to buy sheep than pay for any of mine, if anything goes south.
IDK why people love road frontage so much, it's such a hassle & causes increased taxes.


----------



## secuono

Saola, didn't recognize her for a second & had to look up her parents, as I couldn't remember. 
Sire Wooly Bully & Dam Chocolate.
Ah, that explains why she looked familiar, but also not. Didn't own the sire for long, didn't like his build, and I sold her mom, but that's why she was still familiar. 
Turning out better than I thought!
Not a bad sire when paired with a good dam.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Going to go with trees as the 2021 name theme.

Willow, Sycamore, Maple, Ash, Birch, Sequoia, Oak, Spruce, Cedar, Banyan, Papaya, Pawpaw, Magnolia, Hickory, Hawthorn, Elm, Fir, Aspen, Sassafras, Neem, Mahogany, Hemlock, Larch, Locust, Pine, Eucalyptus, Baobab, Mimosa, Juniper & Balsa make 30.

 I wonder if that's enough...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Fruit trees if you go over 30? Or pull out a botanical book for more trees/shrubs?


----------



## secuono

Got two fleeces sold. 7 more may be sold soon, checking how tight I can pack them to get better shipping prices on them.


----------



## secuono

2 more sold.

I need thicker bags...lol


----------



## secuono

4 more sold if I can find two 12in cube boxes. It's cheaper to split them into two boxes, funny how that works, eh? 

Have someone interested in 1 or 2 worth it for a beginner, so trying to figure out if I have any in the discounted range of $5. Have two $30s, but they may not want fo spend that much.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

🤔 I like Majin's thin legs, still wide n beefy w/good wool. Lol, looks like she stole someone else's legs, actually. 





Also, apparently, tall grass isn't very palatable to these spoiled hussies... 🤦🏽‍♀️🙄


----------



## secuono

Time to work on upping my chances of more ewe lambs being born for the 2021 lambing season!


----------



## secuono




----------



## thistlebloom

Re packing your fleeces, would it work to get those bags that you suck all the air out of with your vacuum?


----------



## Ridgetop

Wool takes up so much room!  I like Thistlebloom's idea!  It won't change the shipping weight but maybe if you could compress it enough it would fit into one of those one price postal shipping boxes.   On the other hand wool does take up a lot of room but once it is processed and the grease removed it is much lighter.  Too bad about the Covid quarantine - you could have probably sold everything at a wool show.  On the other hand, with the Covid quarantine maybe more people will be stuck at home spinning away!  Hopefully you can sell all your fleeces.


----------



## secuono

thistlebloom said:


> Re packing your fleeces, would it work to get those bags that you suck all the air out of with your vacuum?



They're not cheap.


I should of taken pics, I wrap them in tape after vacuuming out the air. Helps keep them from exploding the box...😅

Boxes arrived early. 

Shipped 4 fleeces in two 12in cubed boxes today. 

Waiting on the $30 fleece person. 

Going to shear the sheep in February instead of April. Will compost most of them. 

Need to figure out which fleeces are left & post new ads. Will try reposting the yarns, too, but cheaper.


----------



## secuono

Ridgetop said:


> Wool takes up so much room!  I like Thistlebloom's idea!  It won't change the shipping weight but maybe if you could compress it enough it would fit into one of those one price postal shipping boxes.   On the other hand wool does take up a lot of room but once it is processed and the grease removed it is much lighter.  Too bad about the Covid quarantine - you could have probably sold everything at a wool show.  On the other hand, with the Covid quarantine maybe more people will be stuck at home spinning away!  Hopefully you can sell all your fleeces.



Yeah, but they aren't real cheap. Rather use a lot of tape instead. Which I forgot that I used to do before. 🤭😅

Got 7 & 8 pounds of fleeces into the two 12in cubed boxes. They had room, probably could of fit into 10in cubed boxes, but it wouldn't of changed the price, only weight would of changed it at that point.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Have you tried the flat rate boxes? Or are those too small?


----------



## secuono

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Have you tried the flat rate boxes? Or are those too small?



Cost less to use my own box vs large flatrate box. It was about $10 less. Funny, huh?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

That seems odd, silly that it's that way. I'm glad you are finding buyers for the wool.


----------



## secuono

Rams




Mich


Billy, Sebastian, Oreo, Krillin 


Apostle 


Majin 



Most of the ewes.
I need to buy a couple more plastic gutters for feeding oats.


----------



## secuono

Got a lot of sheep to feed?🤔
Tired of paying way too much for the overpriced goat feeders?🤭

No worries! DIY gutter feeders have your back!😉

Strong & flexible, easy to clean and they're lightweight! A 10 foot feeder! 😎

☆What you'll need!
•1× 10ft gutter, $5.
•3× supports/hangers, $7.50.
•1× End cap pair, $8.50 or use ducktape, $0.
●Total for a 10ft sheep feeder, $21 or $12.50 if using ducktape caps. 😍

Compare it to the 3ft goat feeder at $20-40, depending on seller. 😱 That's $60 to $120 for just 9ft of feeder! 😭


----------



## Ridgetop

Love those feeders.  I bet you could also made stands for them to be used inside the pasture as well as along the sides.  I might try making shorter ones for individual pens.  Those PVC rain gutters could easily be cut into shorter pieces to use inside the barn.


----------



## secuono

Ridgetop said:


> Love those feeders.  I bet you could also made stands for them to be used inside the pasture as well as along the sides.  I might try making shorter ones for individual pens.  Those PVC rain gutters could easily be cut into shorter pieces to use inside the barn.



I've been putting them against fencing to limit them trampling it. Sheep are slobs...lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## Ridgetop

Too right!  I think it is a secret sheep hobby to upset grain feeders, trample hay into the mud, break fences, etc.  There is probably a secret sheep competition with  points awarded for the most aggravating behaviors.  Probably an annual trophy with  a frazzled owner figure on the top holding her head or wringing her hands.  LOL


----------



## secuono

Mine pee and poop in the feeders, too. And they'll knock over or try to duck under and flip feeders. 🙄🤦🏽‍♀️ 
Absolute loons. 20 acres of lush grass, but if they hear pellets...beware!


----------



## secuono

One Babydoll fleece still pending.
Will get pics of Kibito & Majin fleeces tomorrow to sell next. Need to redo the washed fleece ads.


----------



## Ridgetop

Are you completely out of the wool and fleece business then?  Have you joined those of us who no longer want to shear and bought shedders or straight hair sheep?


----------



## secuono

Ridgetop said:


> Are you completely out of the wool and fleece business then?  Have you joined those of us who no longer want to shear and bought shedders or straight hair sheep?



Not getting rid of my Babydolls, just going back to doing nothing with wool, other than skirting & selling it.


----------



## secuono

Got the final fleeces listed.
Will discount for you guys, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Ridgetop

Beautifully presented!  You should get buyers fast.  

Do the Babydolls really have that much wool that it is worth skirting and selling?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

The wool is so tempting, but I think my fiance would want to kill me. I still haven't finished processing the last batch of wool I bought. I washed it, but apparently it smelled really horrible to my family. I just smelled sheep, they said it smelled like an outhouse. I think my sense of smell is broken.

Maybe I could hide the box of wool in with the wedding presents... Hey! It could be a wedding present to myself?


----------



## secuono

Ridgetop said:


> Beautifully presented!  You should get buyers fast.
> 
> Do the Babydolls really have that much wool that it is worth skirting and selling?



Some do. Trying to breed for longer staple length. There's others that breed for that, too, but hard to find. Some of them just stuff them with grain and claim they grow more. Sure, they do, but only because of the excess food & can't forget the lard built up on them. So those don't count, they'll grow normal lengths once back on a healthy diet.

The spotted breeder in Connecticut also breeds for longer wool, but it's near impossible to get any sheep from her. Been on the wait list for 2-3yrs and basically gave up on it.  
There's someone in Washington, but they keep having rams. 
Ugh


----------



## secuono

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> The wool is so tempting, but I think my fiance would want to kill me. I still haven't finished processing the last batch of wool I bought. I washed it, but apparently it smelled really horrible to my family. I just smelled sheep, they said it smelled like an outhouse. I think my sense of smell is broken.
> 
> Maybe I could hide the box of wool in with the wedding presents... Hey! It could be a wedding present to myself?



DH doesn't like the smell of wet wool. 🤷🏽‍♀️ The rams smell more strongly, but it's not bad, I like it. Smell of alpaca is somehow worse to me, kinda like wet dog?


----------



## Ridgetop

secuono said:


> There's someone in Washington, but they keep having rams.



A ram would not be so bad.  You could use him on several ewes and once having added his long staple gene to your flock, you could sell him  Since it is hard to get genetically long stapled Babydolls in your area he would probably sell for what you paid.  If shipped by air as a small lamb he would travel in a dog carrier and shipping should not be terribly expensive.  

Raw lanolin does have an odor when processing.  Try adding something to the wash water?  Vanilla?  Rose oil?  Lavender?  Or would it just smell worse?  I gave up processing my fleeces after I felted one!  There was a woman who did skirting and processing 3 hours from me, but she has since stopped doing it for others.  Only does her own that she sells.  We had 5 fleeces of Dorset wool done when we were taking a spinning class.  They were much easier for us to spin than the wool the teacher had given us.  Probably because they were coarser.  Our spinning instructor did do a class on processing since all the others wanted to earn how and I supplied the raw fleeces for free.  We dyed it with unsweetened Koolaid.  Also some native plants to see different colors produced that way.  Interesting.  Then we gave up spinning. DH wasn't bad, mine was all lumpy!  LOL  the teacher and class were kind enough to say it was "craft yarn", and that it was hard to get it like that "after you learn to spin well".     One of the class members worked at the zoo and got lots of llama and alpaca wool so I gave her some.  She added it to her llama/alpaca to make it easier to spin.   Last year a friend mentioned her young daughter wanted to learn to spin so I gave her the last 4 processed fleeces and got it out of my storage unit.  Spinning was relaxing when it went well but frustrating at first.  Once we learned how to spin, we considered buying a spinning wheel but since I had already decided to make the switch to Dorpers I didn't need one.


----------



## secuono

Ridgetop said:


> A ram would not be so bad.  You could use him on several ewes and once having added his long staple gene to your flock, you could sell him  Since it is hard to get genetically long stapled Babydolls in your area he would probably sell for what you paid.  If shipped by air as a small lamb he would travel in a dog carrier and shipping should not be terribly expensive.
> 
> Raw lanolin does have an odor when processing.  Try adding something to the wash water?  Vanilla?  Rose oil?  Lavender?  Or would it just smell worse?  I gave up processing my fleeces after I felted one!  There was a woman who did skirting and processing 3 hours from me, but she has since stopped doing it for others.  Only does her own that she sells.  We had 5 fleeces of Dorset wool done when we were taking a spinning class.  They were much easier for us to spin than the wool the teacher had given us.  Probably because they were coarser.  Our spinning instructor did do a class on processing since all the others wanted to earn how and I supplied the raw fleeces for free.  We dyed it with unsweetened Koolaid.  Also some native plants to see different colors produced that way.  Interesting.  Then we gave up spinning. DH wasn't bad, mine was all lumpy!  LOL  the teacher and class were kind enough to say it was "craft yarn", and that it was hard to get it like that "after you learn to spin well".     One of the class members worked at the zoo and got lots of llama and alpaca wool so I gave her some.  She added it to her llama/alpaca to make it easier to spin.   Last year a friend mentioned her young daughter wanted to learn to spin so I gave her the last 4 processed fleeces and got it out of my storage unit.  Spinning was relaxing when it went well but frustrating at first.  Once we learned how to spin, we considered buying a spinning wheel but since I had already decided to make the switch to Dorpers I didn't need one.



I hate added smells, gives me headaches. 

I have a longer woolled ram, Billy. I have too many rams already and reselling rams, when not lambs, is a pain. 

Down breeds are hard to wet felt, I can hack at it and agitate it all I want w/o worrying about it.


----------



## secuono

Corriedale fleece pending payment!


----------



## secuono

Corriedale fleece sold!
Shipping it & the Krillin fleece today.


----------



## secuono

Majin fleece is pending, someone in the next town over may want it.


----------



## secuono

Majin fleece sold.
Hopefully, I'll remember her in February to see if she wants any of the early shorn fleeces.

Alpaca fleeces left!


----------



## secuono

Billy, Sebby & Oreo dressing up!


----------



## secuono

If I understand the color genetics correctly, all solid lambs from a spotted parent are carriers of spotting.

*2020 Breeding Groups, Draft #5!*
😑
Moved ewes around, removed sheep.

Decided to remove Michaelis from breeding this year, he'll be in a paddock with Billy & the alpacas. I also removed Michaelis from the pre-sales list.

The ewelings & other breed ewes will stay out on winter grazing. They will not be bred. Tatiana, Kibito, Seadra, Eevee, Articuno, Raichu, Clefairy, Kakuna, Lapras.

_Breeding Groups-_
Apostle, spotted. Juliana(potential carrier), Addie & Majin(mutt).

Oreo, spotted. Eloise, Yamaha & Shelly(carrier).

Magnemite, spotted. Lucia, Patchie(carrier), Latte & Icarus(carrier).

Krillin, head spot/potential carrier. Fossa, Lucy(spotted), Piccolo, Periwinkle, Evangeline & Saola.

Sebastian. Ewenique, Vanilla(carrier), Bayley, Sugar, Hirola & Willow.


----------



## secuono

Okay, some pics...

My go-to color guru...lol, explaining probabilities of spot & carrier.




As I currently know it, 5 of the spotted types. All my sheep. The white is a mutt, only used as an example. A white spotted would look like a regular white sheep, since spotting in sheep is the expression of white marks, not black, like in other animals.




Size differences.
L to R
Mature Babydoll, 1.5yr Babydoll, 2.5yr Corriedale(behind, pink ears), lamb Corriedale×Babydoll, mature BFL×Cheviot(bald headed).






4 mutt ewes, all 7 of this year's lambs & 2 rams will be left out in pastures & not bred.
There will be 5 breeding groups; 1 to a black, 1 to a white & 3 to spotted rams.
Majin, the BFL/Cheviot/Babydoll ewe, will be bred to a Babydoll for meat and/or fiber lambs.
Ram lambs will be available. Ewe lambs will be very limited & I don't have any space available on the waiting list.
Shearing will be in February & most of the fleeces will be put into compost.
All mutt & non-babydoll ewes are still for sale, though!
Sebastian is pre-sold, but will stay this autumn for breeding.
Krillin will be available in 2021.
Michaelis will be available in 2022.
No ram lambs will be kept back in 2021 nor 2022.


----------



## secuono

And then, the black sheep with the the odd nose rings, eye rings, ear rings & such.
It seems to be agouti being expressed, possibly a dark blue agouti pattern.
Collage as example.





And then, the nose white...That is thought to be age related graying. They're born black & it comes in over time. Examples can be seen above.


----------



## secuono

Lastly, the odd neck marks. Both father n son have it. Not breeding him this year, but he'll have lots of ewes next year & we'll see if another of his offspring inherits it.








And, we already talked about the random dark grey to black spot on white sheep. But here it is again. 
Those are beauty marks & are not related to spotting. They tend to fade quickly. 

First is FatWrinkley, had black on inside front left leg.
Second & 3rd is Piccolo, has tiny mark on shoulder. 
Last is Patchie the Pirate. She has it as a "black eye", thus her name, lol.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

OMG, hay this year is humongous! I used to fit two side by side in here...





All the rams + one sale ramling, once he fattens up.


----------



## secuono

Guy should be coming this week to regrade around The Pit. Finally!!

Once he's done, I'll be ordering this building.

I'll probably add a carport on the property line side for the tractor. Hoping the mini & pony carts can fit in there as well.


----------



## secuono

Oats in a big bin today. They'll be locked up for an unknown number of days while regrading is happening. They have a round bale to snack on, if they feel like it or run out of grass.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Sheep hate stemmy alfalfa/grass mix!


----------



## secuono




----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Maybe get some rabbits? I bet they'd love that hay. Your sheep are so cute they always make me smile.


----------



## secuono

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Maybe get some rabbits? I bet they'd love that hay. Your sheep are so cute they always make me smile.



Had rabbits, they're a hassle.


----------



## secuono

IDK why all the stupid faces...lol


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## Kusanar

I just read through this entire thread in the past week or so....

I would just like to say that these guys are adorable! And, I would love to be put on a list for the February shearing preferably for a colored fleece (nothing against white, but you can get that anywhere)


----------



## shuvasishphotography

I found a highland/dexter and was wondering if she would be an okay milk cow. I would only be looking for about a half-gallon at most once a day milking (with calf sharing). I know that dexters make good small farm milk cows, but is it reasonable to consider this cross for milking?


----------



## shuvasishphotography

Excellent Blog! I would like to thank you for the efforts you have made in writing this post. I am hoping for the same best work from you in the future as well. I wanted to thank you for this websites


----------



## secuono

shuvasishphotography said:


> I found a highland/dexter and was wondering if she would be an okay milk cow. I would only be looking for about a half-gallon at most once a day milking (with calf sharing). I know that dexters make good small farm milk cows, but is it reasonable to consider this cross for milking?



Post a new thread in the cattle section. 
I don't know anything about cattle.





						Forum list
					

Learn and share everything about raising goats, bees, horses, pigs, sheep, rabbits and more, in your BackYard.  Ask questions, get answers, & share your experiences



					www.backyardherds.com


----------

